#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Zeer domme advertentie

## Contour

Normaal zou ik zoiets als dit niet plaatsen om forumvervuiling tegen te gaan maar dit is zo treurig dat ik het graag even met jullie deel:

hoi,
ik heb nog twee prima disco boxen staan van 2x250 watt ze doen het nog goed en hebben een PA aansluiting. op 20 meter afstand heeft ie nog een vermogen van 80 watt, en op 30 meter nog een vermogen van 60 watt.ze zien er ook goed uit en ik doe ze weg omdat ik nieuwe boxen wil kopen. als je echt intressen hebt mail me dan voor een foto. ze zijn +\- 100cm hoog. ze zijn zwart van kleur en er zitten handvaten aan. de boxen zijn 20 kg per stuk dus een aardig gewicht. met vriendlijke groeten van maarten

De beste jongeman gaat erg creatief om met het begrip vermogen en vindt 20kg voor een box van 1 meter hoog blijkbaar al erg zwaar...

MVG Contour

----------


## luc2366

maar ze hebben toch handvaten? en ze zijn al zwart! een écht koopje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## lifesound

whoehahahahahahahahahaha !!!!!!!

Da moet dus wel ne goeien box zijn hé, want diene heeft een PA aansluiting! Ik vraag mij eigenlijk af hoe zo'n aansluiting eruit ziet. 'k Ben het nog nooit tegengekomen.

En hoe heeft diene mens in***snaam gemeten dat dienen box op 20m 80watt geeft. 't Is dan in ieder geval wel éne met een hoog rendement.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## reflection

handvaten erop ipv erin, dat trilt lekker..teminste<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>niet met 250watt.

vraag me af wat pa aansluiting is..

zal wel tulp zijn<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> zeker geen speakon, dan hadden ze zeker zwaarder geweest

wel handig want in een zaal van 20 meter diep heb je nog 80watt..jippie, nieuwe manier van vermogen berekenen.



In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## goldsound

Dir is het echte materiaal<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> en iedereen op het forum maar grof geld uitgeven aan merken zoals Turbosound, EAW, enz

----------


## ralph

PA aansluiting...mijn gok is dat het jack aansluitingen zijn...die maken zo lekker sluiting als je ze in en uit haalt...
dan zeker ook nog de jack chassisdelen zonder trekontlastin(??) (dat rooie pikkie)

maar euhm...wat mogen die speakers kosten? appel en een ei?

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

He contour,

ik weet niet waar de ad stond, dus daarom maar vraagje aan jou; Zou je niet eens voor de gein reageren, stuurt ie foto's op en kunnen we die ook eens analyseren....

Groeten, Joris

**Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)**
Laatste nieuws en profiel geupdate !!**

----------


## speakerfreak

Aangeboden: 2 monitorboxen 
Prijs: 150 euro 
Beschrijving: Te koop 2 weinig gebruikte monitorboxen. Blauw, met handvaten, 4 Ohm, 30 - 20000 Hz, Nominaal 150, Max. 300 Watt belastbaar.Vanaf 5 juni beschikbaar. 
Foto: Klik hier om de foto te bekijken 
Naam: ro 
E-mail: E-mail de adverteerder 
Telefoon: - 
Woonplaats: dinxperlo 
Provincie: Gelderland 
Plaatsings datum en tijd: 25-06-2003, 14:34:01 
Aantal maal gezien: 211 

Er is nog niet geboden op deze advertentie. Bod Bieder: Datum: Tijd: 
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - 
whahah en dan de foto, http://static.marktplaats.nl/fotos/m...akers/5886.jpg

juist dat zijn die dingen van de conrad van 30 euro (zoiets) voor alle 2, nieuw in de winkel.

en dit mannetje denkt dat ie 150 voor kan vragen<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> op 20 meter afstand heeft ie nog een vermogen van 80 watt, en op 30 meter nog een vermogen van 60 watt.



Tja en als je dan meer dan 1000 meter van hem vandaan woont heb je geen vermogen meer over als je thuiskomt <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## MatthiasB

ik heb wel is een advertentie zien staan van 2 profecionele studiomonitoren van het zeer gegeerd merk kenwood deze man dacht hiervoor 10.000 frank te krijgen wat zoveel wilt zeggen als 250 euro

en dan de foto dat was om je ziek te lachen 2 gewone stereo boxje voor zo een kut instalatie waar alles in één in zit met een voedingetje hahahahaha

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MatthiasB_
> 
> 4 raveland pisbakken meschien maar iemand die ik ken doet dat met zijn jvc stereo die volgens het flachie logo wel 2 x 500 watt doet.
> 
> en dan lacht ie met mijn boxen omdat ze zo groot en zwaar zijn lol. terwijl de zijn van real plastic zijn en even luid kunnen (volgens hem en zijn flachie logo he) 
> 
> 
> 
> altijd lacheuh die gast



argh dat soort figuren...:@ echt...

----------


## Michel_G

Dit slaat toch zo'n beetje alles !!!

Dit biedt deze persoon te koop aan: 

Hallo,

Ik heb hier een in zeer goede staat verkerende Discobal!

Deze heeft een doorsnede van 50cm!
De orginele doos zit er nog bij,
Hij is alleen een paar x met grote feesten gebruikt (opgehangen en na afloop weer in doos opgeborgen)!
Er zit een ijzeren kabel aan om hem op te hangen aan het plafond!
Niet zoals bij andere discoballen dat er allemaal spiegeltjes ontbreken!
Hang deze op, richt een disco-licht erop, en je hebt overal (plafond,de muur en op de grond) gekleurde blokjes (vast wel bekend van grote feesten).
Omdat dit zo een grote uitvoering is en omdat hij nog helemaal ok is vraag ik er *120 euro* voor.
Vind je het te hoog? Doe dan een mooi Bod.
(Mirrorball From Showtec)
Zie foto!
Groetjes Eric

(hier een linkje naar de advertentie) :
http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi..._ads.php3%3Fh%

Hij vraagt 120 euro voor een discobol die ik nieuw in de J&H shop voor 37,50 koop !!!!!!!!

http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=4090

(ik heb zijn foto ook ff gekopiert voor het geval de advertentie van marktplaats gehaald wordt)

foto van de bol: 
http://groups.msn.com/gsl-production...oto&PhotoID=27

Uw mening hierover !!!

----------


## speakerfreak

37.50 lijkt me erg sterk(jah heb het ook gezien in de sjop) maargoed tjah... ik zou zegge mail hem eens netjes, en kijk wat ie erop te zeggen heeft  :Wink:

----------


## MatthiasB

reageer netjes ?

laat je maar is stevig gaan zou ik zeggen die gast vraagt bijna 3 keer zoveel dan de nieuwprijs

----------


## Michel_G

@speakerfreak
Hoezo lijkt 37,50 jou sterk ??? Ik heb het even nagekeken wat ze er bij new line voor zo een vragen en dat is ook 37,50. (Dit is niet als reclame bedoeld, spijt me dat ik de concurrent moest noemen)

Ik heb ondertussen al even gemaild, en ik ben benieuwd naar zijn reactie.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Meestal zeggen ze zoiets als: "dan heb jij het over een andere Showtec. De showtec die ik bedoel is eerste klas kwaliteit..."  bla bla bla...

Althans, zo'n antwoord heb ik een keer gehad bij van die simpele speakertjes van Conrad[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## djbirdie

Of hij laat gewoon niks van zich horen....

----------


## speakerfreak

hmmz fackit dan:P 37.50 das wel erg goedkoop, voor halve meter spiegelbol, maar als het bij newline ook staat zal het wel kloppen..

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ja zoiets had ik ook, iemand bood een tornado scan aan voor 1200 euro toen ik een maitje stuurde dat hij 2x zo duur aanbood als normaal zij die gast dat er 2 modellen zijn en dat hij de duurste had of zoiets[:0]

----------


## DJ.T

Dit soort dingen zie je heel vaak, gewoon om meer geld te krijgen.
Soms is het ook wel zo maar meestal is het gewoon onzin, dat een product dan in 1x 2 maal zo duur wordt is dan natuurlijk onzin, als het een paar euro scheelt, dat kan natuurlijk weer wel eens voorkomen.

----------


## Michel_G

Dit is toch wel iets waar ik mij een beetje zorgen om begin te maken:

_Prachtige vuurwerkinstalatie voor indoor 

gebruik. de set bestaat uit : 


ontsteekunit le maitre pyroflasch 6-24
6 ontstekers
doos patronen theaterblitz silverstar 1m.
doos patronen silverjet
doos theater maroons
white confetti cardridge
large streamer cardridge
complete bekabeling_

Gewoon absurd, dit wordt gewoon te koop aangeboden op internet (marktplaats).

Moet je niet bevoegd zijn om met dit soort dingen om te mogen gaan ??? Je hebt het hier (op de confetti na) wel over pyrotechnische dingen.

Als hier nou een of andere mafkees, hele zooitje koopt en het onverantwoord gaat gebruiken bij een of ander optreden..... Ik wil er niet aan denken wat de gevolgen zouden kunnen zijn !!!

----------


## DJ.T

Vuurwerk van le maitre kan je gewoon kopen net als de ontstekings mechanismen.
Ik vind het ook niet verantwoord maar het is wel normaal te verkrijgen.

----------


## vic

volgens mij is sinds de vuurwerk ramp in enschede, De regels voor pyrotechniks vlink aangescherpt. je mag ze niet maar gebruiken zonder een benodigde training van 1000etjes per jaar. want je moet de cursus steeds opvrissen[xx(]. Ik heb van een vriend van me vernomen dat je geen pyro s meer mag kopen. Doordat ze in ons land zo streng zijn op pyro's blijven veel tourende toneel gezelschapen weg uit ons land en kleine toneel groepen hebben het veel moeilijker om genoeg mensen te werven omdat zij door deze regeling hun speciaale efekt kwijt zijn. 
Er zit wel een steekje bij je los als je pyro s zomaar op een algemeene verkoopt site gaat verkopen want je weet maar nooit wie ze opkoopt en zo gebeuren er echte ongelukken. Als je leest hoe sommige mensen daar praten over te koop staande speakers of verhalen hoort van mensen die zegge dat hun hifi setje even hard gaan als echte kaste :Frown:  Moet je je eens indenke wat er dan zou kunnen gebeuren als deze ventjes dan met pyro s gaan lopen spelen[B)][:0][B)][:0]
Zou je deze man anders niet even kunne mailen en vragen hoe hij het in zn hoofd haalt omdat daar te plaatse. Want als het fout gaat mogen wij daar ook weer onder lijden omdat de regelgeving dan nog straker worden dan het al is
greetzz 
vic[8]

----------


## moderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> 
> 37.50 lijkt me erg sterk(jah heb het ook gezien in de sjop) maargoed tjah... ik zou zegge mail hem eens netjes, en kijk wat ie erop te zeggen heeft



ff gechecked bij de verkoop van J&H...prijs is juist.

Mag ik vragen wat de lol/nut is van iemand die een setje verkoopt te wijzen op zijn hoge verkooppprijs?
de marktwerking is doorgaans dat die malloot met zn spullen blijft zitten...kortom vrij groot zelf reinigend vermogen  :Smile:

----------


## speakerfreak

gewoon kijken wat de reactie is, zo heb ik ooit iemand gemailt die 2 raveland speakers (je weet wel gamma model 3 weg) aanbood voor 100euro terwijl die dingen letterlijk 37 euro kosten...

Hij begon toen van *hoe weet je dat dit de zelfde zijn en dit is betere kwaliteit...*, ik heb toen iets terug gemailt van, *NOPE, is ook gamma hout, met piezo tweeter van een euro ongefilter enz.*  nooit antwoord daarop terug gehad :Big Grin: 


MAAAAAAAAR net weer een leuke advertentie gezien 

check http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...7.htm?oudei=15

lol...

Ennuh 37.50 ernstig goedkoop, twijfel erover om er nog een paar te bestellen, alleen geld is op en er hangt er al in me kamer van 3x 4m :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

met 150W 400 man?
moet me dringen een 10 tal kopen, dan kan ik 4000 man aan :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Ik heb hem even een mailtje gestuurd:

_Ik vond jou advertentie via een professional licht & geluidforum waar er smakkelijk word gelachen om advertentie's als deze. Wij vragen ons allemaal af hoe jij met MAAR 150Watt een zaal van 400 man kan voorzien van GOED geluid. 

Kun je ons uitleggen hoe jij dit doet want dan moeten wij er maar een stuk of tien kopen om zo 4000 man te kunnen voorzien van geluid._

Zal mij benieuwen of er een reactie komt [} :Smile: ]

----------


## vasco

En zijn reactie:

_ik heb zeker voor minimaal 350 man gedraaid met deze boxen in een zaal van 15 bij 15 en waarom wil je zoveel moeite doen om zo'n verschrikkelijke zeik @mail te sturen heb je niks beters te doen_

Ik heb gelukkig beter werk te doen dan hij  :Big Grin:

----------


## djbirdie

Hij draaide ook voor schizofrene mensen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel_G

We hebben er weer een !

Er claimt er eentje mini par 64 te verkopen !

http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...%3Dmini%2Bpar%

_3 mini par 64 met trafo 12v 20 watt halogeen lampen_

Zijn gewoon par 16. Ik dus vriendelijk en stuur hem een mailtje en zeg dat hij geen mini par 64 verkocht maar par 16, krijg ik dit terug:

_
 Nee, hoor, weet heus wel wat ik verkoop, heb ze gekocht als mini par 64!!!!!!
_

Enige vreemde is dat er 20 watt lampjes inzitten en niet zoals normaal voor par 16 is 50 watt.

Zit ik er nou helemaal naast of zit hij fout ?!?

----------


## MatthiasB

jawel heb er weer een te pakken dze vraagt bijna 200 euro voor een jb mengpaneel dat ik ook wou kopen als ik 12 jaar was (+- 9 jaar geldeden) dit ding koste dan een goede 14.000 frank en hij vraagt er nog steeds 8000 van

http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...83.htm?zoek=jb


of laten we eens veel geld vragen voor een hoopje ijzer:

http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/audi...3Fq%3Ddap%26p%

en dan deze als laatste


http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/audi...ystems%26b%3D0




hier en daar eentje op marktplaats uitgepikt maar zo staan er veel hoor

----------


## Michel_G

Zijn inderdaad tal van die advertenties, maar ik ben nu wel benieuwd:

Bestaat mini par 64 nu wel of niet ?!?

Dit is de eerste keer dat ik er van hoor en ik denk waarschijnlijk dat ik het ook niet vaker zal horen  :Big Grin: . (kan me niet voorstellen dat dit echt bestaat, maar ik wordt graag ingelicht als het wel zo is)

----------


## djbirdie

Ja het ziet er natuurlijk uit als een mini PAR 64 maar ik ken het ook alleen maar als PAR 16...

----------


## dj Q-bone

Wees er snel bij voor iemand anders het voor je neus wegkaapt: 
http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muziek/djset/4957.htm

----------


## speakerfreak

jesus, 4000euro, doe normaaaaal, zullen we allemaal gaan bieden  :Big Grin:  10 euro.. 15euro..:P

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> 
> jesus, 4000euro, doe normaaaaal, zullen we allemaal gaan bieden  10 euro.. 15euro..:P



Ik heb een bod van 10 euro gedaan, wie biedt er 15 ???

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:
> Ik heb een bod van 10 euro gedaan, wie biedt er 15 ???



vindt ik al een beetje veel :Wink: . doe eerst maar 10.50 euri :Big Grin: .

----------


## BAJ productions

zou zen moeder weten dat hij der kast heeft gejat en nu voor veel geld wil verkopen???

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> zou zen moeder weten dat hij der kast heeft gejat en nu voor veel geld wil verkopen???



Precies! Wat nou discomeubel? Standaard woonkamermeubeltje van de Gamma of Ikea  :Big Grin:

----------


## djbirdie

Heb 10,55 geboden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael

YES!!!!! Ik ben hoogstbiedende met 11 euro. Hopelijk is de set aan mij verkocht, heb nog een kastje opd e gang nodig  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## hansje

" Bestaat mini par 64 nu wel of niet ?!? " 

Jawel Spiky, ze bestaan echt :Big Grin:  Tevens zijn er ook mini-medium par 64 (par 36 /46), maxi-medium par 64 (par 56) en je hebt ook hele grote par 64's maar dan in een andere behuizing, (bij studio due, noemen ze ide city color, maar deze zijn veel beter want ze kunnen om de hoek schijnen , waardoor je minder zonlicht in je kleurenspectrum krijgt. Dus je hebt lang niet zo veel stroom nodig, en van de besparing die dat je oplevert kun je dan die neonbuigtang kopen.[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Michel_G

Ok, dan zat ik ernaast. Maar wat hij aanbiedt zal dan wel een mini par 64 zijn. Alhoewel hij volledig overeenkomt met een par 16 dus zo gek was mijn uitlating nog niet.

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MatthiasB_
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/audio/sets/39544.htm?ret=%2Fnieuw_zoek.php3%3Fq%3Ddap%26p%



In deze advertentie staat volgens mij een nieuw systeem[ :Embarrassment: )]
Wat is namelijk: 2 speakers met twee ingebouwde speakers[} :Smile: ]

----------


## sis

> citaat:[i]Geplaatst door goldsound
> In deze advertentie staat volgens mij een nieuw systeem[)]
> Wat is namelijk: 2 speakers met twee ingebouwde speakers[}]



dit noemen ze coaxiale speakers  :Big Grin: 
dus ze bestaan wel  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## dabassman

Ik ga niet bieden op dat meubel. Straks biedt er niemand meer en dan moet je het nog op gaan halen. En aangezien mijn ma allemaal eiken heeft past die kast er echt niet bij.

----------


## Carl

Dat "mini Par 64" betekent alleen maar het model, de cijfertjes geven de maat aan in achtste inches.
Als je het zo bekijkt bestaat minipar netzogoed als een mini centimeter.
Een Par 16 lampje heeft een diameter van 51 mm. ( = 16 x 1/8 inch )
Ze bestaan overigens in diverse vermogens, zoals de meesten wel weten, 10 W./ 20 W./ 35 W./ 50 W./ 75 W./ 150 W./ 250 W./ ......

----------


## vasco

Jammer Michael, ik wil een kastje hebben voor in mijn kelderbox dus nu ben ik de hoogste bieder met  11,03. En de rest levert vast nog wel wat op bij het oud-ijzer  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Iemand nog zin om 100 volt op zijn boxen te zetten:
http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...&fo=1&oudei=90

----------


## MatthiasB

> citaat:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geplaatst door MatthiasB
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/audi...3Fq%3Ddap%26p%
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> In deze advertentie staat volgens mij een nieuw systeem
> Wat is namelijk: 2 speakers met twee ingebouwde speakers




ik vond het nogal prijzig voor die troep nee ?

----------


## Carl

Vasco, wat bedoel je?

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> 
> Iemand nog zin om 100 volt op zijn boxen te zetten:
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...&fo=1&oudei=90



kun je me vertellen wat je bedoelt???zo kom ik der echt niet uit

zit te twijvelen of jij wel weet waar je het over hebt.

ja zet vaker 100 Volt op luidsprekers makkelijk voor om roep instalaties :Wink: .

----------


## vasco

Sorry, doe nix met omroepinstallaties [:I]

----------


## djbirdie

Maar pl[u]*o*</u>fondluidsprekers, waar horen die? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## ruvo

He mensen,

het is wel heel makkelijk om anderen uit te lachen om hun advertenties.
NIET IEDEREEN HEEFT EVENVEEL KENNIS!!!

er zijn veel beginnende jongens (en meiden) die blij zijn met een 2e handse mengtafel van bv dap, jbl of enig ander b merk!|

bedenk wel dat we respect moeten hebben voor deze mensen. Ik ken vrij weinig personen die meteen met een D&B set zijn begonnen, of die vanaf dag 1 achter een Avolites tafel staan.......

ieder begint op zijn eigen mannier. en als je ziet hoe de meeste zijn begonnen, mogen we er anderen niet om uitlachen...

----------


## BAJ productions

zeker. maar we reageren hier ook niet vaak op fouten die dat soort mensen maken.

als je dat van die plafonluidsprekers bedoelde. dit was niet spottend bedoelt of zo, we moeten hier allemaal nog wel dingen leren. en deze zullen we zeker leren maar vaak leer je het beste van een ander zen fouten. al is dit soms niet leuk voor de des betreffende persoon.

----------


## MatthiasB

we lachen hier dan ook niet om het materiaal maar met de soms zeer belachelijk hoge prijzen of dingen die ze erbij zetten die in de verste verte niet stroken met de waarheid

een boxje met een piezo en een of andere volledig kapotte 15" driver, verkopen ze dan met de uitleg dat hij nog op misteryland gestaan heeft WTF!


en waarom is jbl plots een B merk of bedoelde je jb systems want naar mijn weten heeft jbl geen dj mixertjes

----------


## vasco

Tuurlijk zijn we allemaal ergens begonnen. Daar gaat het hier ook niet om. Wat mij opvalt zijn gewoon zaken als Conrad-speakers die je nieuw koopt voor  100,-- en die mensen proberen te verkopen voor  150,-- met de verkeerde specs erbij.

Soms kunnen onderwerpen ook leerzaam zijn. Ik wist niets over omroepinstallaties, en nu weet ik er dus wel iets over (met dank aan Bas Jasper). Tuurlijk kunnen mensen zitten te twijvelen of ik dan wel weet waar ik het over heb. En vervolgens leer ik hier iets. Maar als je veel met opnames doet en nix met omroepinstallaties dan is het misschien niet zo vreemd meer.

----------


## Michael

pfffff. Het wordt nou wel spannend zeg. Ik vind het wel erg duur worden met 14 euro op de teller. Moet niet meer veel meer bijkomen [} :Smile: ] :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][xx(]

(edit) gdvrdmme!!!! Hij is juist verwijderd. Werdt hem zeker teveel [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:  (/edit)

----------


## speakerfreak

en deze advertentie begint me nu ook wel eens te irriteren
http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...akers/9780.htm
 al 4 x geplaats... raar he dat ie ze niet kwijtraakt

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> 
> en deze advertentie begint me nu ook wel eens te irriteren
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...akers/9780.htm
>  al 4 x geplaats... raar he dat ie ze niet kwijtraakt



Moest je nou weer gaan bieden?  :Big Grin: 
Zie ook: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=10804




> citaat:Klaartje Martens schreef ons:
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Op zondag 26 april 2004, omstreeks 22u is mijn hoorn uit de kofferbak van mijn auto gestolen. Dit is gebeurd in Antwerpen. 
> 
> Merk: Alexander
> Model: 403S
> Serienummer: 20129
> ...



Klinkt ook niet echt slim  :Wink:

----------


## djbirdie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_lucv_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> ...



Heb er een dikke euro overheen geboden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> 
> en deze advertentie begint me nu ook wel eens te irriteren
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...akers/9780.htm
>  al 4 x geplaats... raar he dat ie ze niet kwijtraakt



Die speakers is niet alles wat hij voor een "zachte [xx(]" prijs aanbiedt. 199 euro voor een xxl mengpaneeltje wat nog geen 90 euro in de winkel kost.

By the way, er is al 7 euro geboden  :Big Grin:

----------


## JVS

Bij deze 8 euro :-)

----------


## moderator

Er is voldoende geld geboden voor een slot op dit onderwerp.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Gezien op marktplaats.nl (http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/muziek...d7w85rjns&df=1)





> citaat:R'laky microfoon (werd ook gebruikt bij Idols)
> 
> Beschrijving:    
> 
> zilverkleurige microfoon het merk is R'laky de mic is draadloos dus met zender alles zit in een koffertje helemaal compleet deze mic werd dus ook gebruikt bij Idols dus het is een goede...wat gebruikers krasjes maar voor de rest helemaal in orde...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wat is er mis mee? Kan toch dat het bij Idols is gebruikt!?

Waarschijnlijk heeft één van de kandidaten het als rekwisiet in de voorronde meegenomen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vervallen

ik kan er ook helemaal naast zitten. Want mijn shure's hebben geen antenne onderaan

----------


## gaffer

Beste mensen,

Ik wil even mijn frustratie uiten over het begin van deze post.
Het valt mij steeds vaker op dat er wat mensen bij zitten die af en toe een reactie geven alsof ze *** zelf zijn en eigenhandig de wereld van de geluids en lichttechniek hebben opgericht.

ik dacht dat een forum bedoelt is om mensen en collega's te helpen maar soms krijg ik het idee dat er mensen zijn die het leuk vinden om mensen bewust af te zeiken.

Als ik lees van die eerste advertentie met die speakers die die jongen misschien met veel liefde jarenlang heeft gebnruikt,ze nu wil verkopen en omdat ie er niet zoveel verstand van heeft wat onhandige termen gebruikt.
Laten wij van dit forum dan zo slim zijn om die gozer aan te geven dat dat misschien niet helemaal zo werkt en hem te vertellen wat ie er dan beter neer kan zetten in plaats van hem binnen dit forum belachelijk te maken.
weet je hoe ik die zie: als onrecht!!
Die jongen word afgezeken zonder dat ie zich kan verdedigen.
Kinderachtig!!
Verder een opmerking voor de moderaters: Word hier op gelet door jullie?
waarom word er door jullie niet gereageerd op dit soort kinderachtige onzin?
Ik kom hier erg graag maar dit soort dingen vind ik altijd zo flauw!!
Moest het toch even gezegd hebben.

Reacties zijn welkom.
Groeten Martijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

Totdat deze jongen je een klus afpakt met zijn beunhaassetje , ver onder de prijs gaat werken, en jou met je zuurverdiende dikke set laat zitten omdat hij "boxen van 80 watt op 10 meter, en 60 watt op 20 meter " bij jouw klant aanbiedt voor een habbekrats, en jij er dus als dure goudsmid, of erger nog : inbreker afkomt.

Mooie anecdote : ik lever een stel s-200's met versterker, en de eigenaar had een Prachtig Mengpaneel voor een habbekrats gekocht (2e hands, van marktplaats). Wel meteen 125 euro goedkoper dan dat ding dat ik aanbood. En ik kon op zondagavond (studiosport op de beamer) ineens de meest rare storingen komen oplossen, want "de boxen kraken en reutelen zo erg".

Bleek dat kut-conrad-klerepaneel van hem terug te reutelen, en ongebalanceerd te zijn en weet ik veel. Ik had een  slechte installatie verkocht, en was een slechte leverancier, enzovoort. Na een serieuze demo van een andere tafel : reutel weg, en ik mocht alsnog leveren. 
Wel mooi een andere klant in die periode naar de concurrent.  En mijn zondagavond aan gort.
conclusie : aan de schandpaal met dat soort beunhazen. Humor is om te lachen, totdat je het in je portemonnee gaat voelen.

----------


## Radar

> citaat:Verder een opmerking voor de moderaters: Word hier op gelet door jullie?



Ja, ook in 2003 werd hier al op gelet door ons




> citaat:waarom word er door jullie niet gereageerd op dit soort kinderachtige onzin?



Ergo, ik zal niet te beroerd zijn om dit soort kul te plaatsen waare het niet dat ik het een beetje zonde van mijn tijd vind.

Door het plaatsen van dit soort topics hoop ik dat de mensen die wel de tijd nemen om te lezen er iets van leren.

----------


## ruvo

ga maar op de stip staan en....
eeuh....
tja...
ga maar, ik zie al dat je niks kunt

hahahaha

----------


## NiekR

Kom hier net toevallig langswippen... 

Heb pagina 1 en 2 doorgelezen en moet toegeven dat ik er soms best om kon lachen, ondanks dat het in 2003 geschreven is.. :Wink: 

Sorry hoor, ik lach me gewoon een breuk als ik dit soort advertenties tegenkom. Sommige mensen proberen hun waar als een 'uniek item' de hemel in te prijzen. Daarvoor worden soms dure woorden gebruikt, of sterker nog, exclusieve componenten of onderdelen benadrukt. Dat ze zelf een gebruikte term niet snappen interesseert ze blijkbaar vrij weinig...

Helaas kom je dit soort 'kul' ook regelmatig tegen bij advertentiesites, in de hoop dat een trotse vader voor een fuif van zijn 11 jaar oude zoon de aanbieder van zo'n grandioze set inhuurt...

Zag afgelopen weekend nog een hele mooie advertentie, helaas is deze niet meer te vinden :Frown:

----------


## NiekR

Haha, altijd leuk, die draadloze microfoons! Kom ik net tegen op marktplaats:

-----
Beschrijving:   	 


Hallo

Ik heb hier nog een microfoon liggen met een ingebouwde FM zender, zodat je kan karaoke met de radio (zender is maar 0.5 mw)

Reageren per mail of bellen. 

-----

Dus wie mee wil zingen met Yorin FM (reclame?)--&gt; Kopen!!!

Er is ook een afbeelding van:


Die knopjes zullen wel voor het volume van je radio zijn, of om de zender te selecteren. Staat vast in de gebruiksaanwijzing...

----------


## Ibvee

Hehehe, welk frequentiegebied bestrijkt dit ding?? Kan ik meezingen bij de hulpdienst-frequenties?? [} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ]

 :Big Grin:

----------


## NiekR

Interesante advertentie, nieuw soort speaker:

----
Te koop: Professioneel gebouwde subwoofer met 40 cm. basspeaker.

De kast is rijk aan inwendige verstevigingen voor een strakke en droge basweergave.
Mooi afgewerkt met zwaar filt en stalen hoekstukken en strippen.
Aansluiting voor iedere spreekspoel met Speak-on of Jack-plug

----

Mja, mja....

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik kwam vandaag op marktplaats een advertentie tegen met als titel: *Te koop scanners*

Inhoud: 
1 scanner Rainbow met dmx of stand alone
1 scanner Cameleon met dmx of stand alone
De beide scanners zijn nieuw en niet on stage gebruikt,het merk is van Martin.
Beide scanners kunnen kunne ook apart worden verkocht!!
In beide scanners zit een lamp 24 volt 250 watt
spot aanbieders worden verwijderd!!!!  

Foto:


Link: http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/muziek...s2w%3D%3D&df=1

Nou, als dit scanners zijn.......[B)]

Dit is toch een scanner?[:I]

----------


## Vervallen

van martin. Dit is wel een serie die zelfs wij nog nooit van martin hebben gezien

----------


## LJ_jacob

> citaat:_Geplaatst door NiekR_
> 
> Haha, altijd leuk, die draadloze microfoons! Kom ik net tegen op marktplaats:
> 
> -----
> Beschrijving:   	 
> 
> 
> Hallo
> ...




je lacht maar hij maakt hier geen grappen....
gebeurde vroeger wel vaker, heb ook nog z'n dingetje op school liggen, werkt theoretisch wel maar in de praktijk voor geen ene fl*kker!  maja de budgetkindjes moeten wat, als groep-7-disco-kindje zou ik het maar wat gaaf vinden!

----------


## Vervallen

complete drivein. 
p.a. set 2x 1600 watt 2 versterkers 2x 8oo watt en crosover 
2x cd speler boven lader 
mengpaneel 8 kanaals 
md speler 
diverse licht effeckten 
rook machine 
licht computer 
licht paneel 
4 meter trust waar alle verlichting in kan 
disco bar 4 meter breed 
diverse bekabeling 
set is helemaal compleet kan je zo draaien voor 1000 man mail me maar als je van alles foto's wil zien of een goed bod er op doet. 

gr. berry 



Zo weet je nog eens wat je koopt.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> 4 meter trust waar alle verlichting in kan



Maar dat is wel handig zeg! Scheelt weer een boel ruimte in de berging!


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Henk de geluidsman

Het J&H forum, als je er op een klus over begint krijg je bijna een klap voor je bek.
Waar kan ik me uitschrijven????

----------


## driesmees

Wie A zegt moet B zeggen hé...
Vertel nu maar lekker wanneer, waarom en wie jou wou slaan om die reden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Henk de geluidsman

Ik sta op een festivalletje in de Bilt, niet groot of spectaculair gewoon bandje mixen, praat met een geluidsverhuurbedrijfje dat daar dus aan t werk is, soundcheckje gedaan (Communityset) tijdens de koffie ontstaat er n discussie over compressors, dus ik haal een qoute van deze forumsite aan, nou dat was niet handig want twee van de Roadies werden echt link, en niet voor de grap, maar echt vervelend, ben ik zelf niet bang of zielig, maar dit maakte mijn avond toch echt niet gezelliger.
Nu lees ik dit stuk en probeer die gasten te begrijpen, en al onderwerpen lezend  lukt dat steeds beter.[V]

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

MMmm, zielig dat soort praktijken ..

Noem in de Gelredome ook nooit dat je rigging cursus bij Rinus hebt gevolgt of er contact mee hebt... dat wordt ook nooit echt gewaardeerd (helaas persoonlijke ervaring... [B)]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik blijf het zielig vinden, hoe dan ook, we proberen hier allemaal een beetje wijzer te worden, want het blijft een feit dat als je meningen van anderen bekijkt ongeacht of je het er mee eens bent of niet je hier heel wat van opsteekt.

Er lopen altijd mensen rond die met iets net iets meer ervaring hebben dan anderen en ongeacht of je dit werk nu 5 of 35 jaar doet. je bent nooit te laat met bijleren

Denk maar zo, de mensen die het verzamelen van info het meeste veroordelen via welke weg dan ook, zijn vaak de mensen die ook het minste weten maar de grootste bek hebben.
welke cursus ja ook volgt, forum je ook bezoekt of nieuwsbrief je ontvangt, we doen het allemaal om jezelf te verbeteren. en blijkbaar hebben sommige mensen hier moeite mee.

Jammer

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Prachtig: advertentie met luchtgeveerd statief...
Komt langzaam naar beneden!! 
(Volgens mij komt hij juist heel snel naar beneden)
http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/muziek...2FQEThT3e&df=1

groeten Hugo

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Als je wel is op marktplaats kijkt bij pro speakers is er iemand die blijkbaar niet van zijn omnitronic, jb en dap speakers af komt. Staan echt al een paar maanden elke dag 10 dezelfde nieuwe advertenties.

----------


## DJMysterie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> Prachtig: advertentie met luchtgeveerd statief...
> Komt langzaam naar beneden!! 
> (Volgens mij komt hij juist heel snel naar beneden)
> http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/muziek...2FQEThT3e&df=1
> 
> groeten Hugo



Gaaf! Volgens mij is dat hèt systeem van 2006 of niet?

----------


## driesmees

volgens mij is dat een foto van tijdens de opbouw, die rode safety hangt namelijk nog niet vast.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## goldsound

De koffie zal onderhand al koud zijn, staat al sinds gisteravond op marktplaats

----------


## DJ_matthias

Troostwijk Veilingen - Online veiling - Troostwijk Auctions

wie gaat er bieden op deze 60-kanaals controller?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Troostwijk Veilingen - Online veiling - Troostwijk Auctions
> 
> wie gaat er bieden op deze 60-kanaals controller?



Nu vind ik het best zonde voor het bedrijf in kwestie, maar ik heb wel de ervaring dat je uit dat soort faillisementen best goeie koopjes haalt. Al is het maar een stapel flightcases.

----------


## mhsounds

> Nu vind ik het best zonde voor het bedrijf in kwestie, maar ik heb wel de ervaring dat je uit dat soort faillisementen best goeie koopjes haalt. Al is het maar een stapel flightcases.



1300 volgende bod voor dat ding, ik ga toch maar voor die MA node...

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Nouja, dat van die lichttafel valt nog mee, want er staat een merk en type bij. Maar wat dachten jullie van "overloopconnectoren"?
partij overloopconnectoren - Rhythm Sound & Light - Online veiling - Troostwijk

Waarschijnlijk nog uit de tijd van de koude oorlog, óf om de spreekwoordelijke druppel te transporteren.  :Big Grin: 

Groet, Rob.

----------


## seppe30

staat al op 1500 euro wil wel eens weten voor hoeveel hij zal weg gaan

----------


## @lex

Niet zozeer een domme advertentie alswel niet heel netjes:

Marktplaats.nl > Harting 108 Male inbouw - Muziek en Instrumenten - Kabels en Stekkers

Vermelde nieuwprijs 250,-

Mijn netto prijs nog geen 90,-

Reactie van adverteerder:

"dit wordt bepaald door vraag en aanbod"

Ben benieuwd of hij het ervoor krijgt. Ik hoop het niet.

@lex

----------


## speakertech

> Nouja, dat van die lichttafel valt nog mee, want er staat een merk en type bij. Maar wat dachten jullie van "overloopconnectoren"?
> partij overloopconnectoren - Rhythm Sound & Light - Online veiling - Troostwijk
> 
> Waarschijnlijk nog uit de tijd van de koude oorlog, óf om de spreekwoordelijke druppel te transporteren. 
> 
> Groet, Rob.



Er staat al een paard in de gang, dus die dozen met connectoren moeten naar de overloop. :Big Grin: 
Speakertech

----------


## @lex

> Er staat al een paard in de gang, dus die dozen met connectoren moeten naar de overloop.
> Speakertech



Die snap ik niet???

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> Die snap ik niet???
> 
> @lex



De gang is vol dus als er nog iets bij moet dan is er slechts op de overloop nog wat ruimte. Er zou een mogelijkheid zijn om het paard op de overloop te zetten maar dan moet die de trap op en aangezien het geen gang connectoren maar overloop connectoren zijn ligt die optie niet echt voor de hand. :Big Grin: 
Snap je het nu???

----------


## 4AC

Kasten te koop, waar je prima een QSC 6.0 op neer kunt leggen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zit zelfs een speaker in die subs. :Big Grin:

----------


## Timothy

zouden dit de woofers zijn die in de ts(X)-reeks van jb systems zitten?

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik hoop voor zowel koper als verkoper dat het cerwin-vega! speakers (en kasten) zijn... Scheelt een boel ellende :Wink: 


Daan

----------


## Stoney3K

> Kasten te koop, waar je prima een QSC 6.0 op neer kunt leggen.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Tuurlijk, die QSC zal er echt niet vanaf vallen als ik het formaat van de kastjes zo bekijk.  :Big Grin: 

Bodje van 50 euro doen voor die twee 'bijzettafeltjes' en dan een paar honderd euro aan nieuwe drivers erin schroeven. Goeie deal toch?  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Ik ben blij dat mijn sarcasme is overgekomen, haha!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Tuurlijk, die QSC zal er echt niet vanaf vallen als ik het formaat van de kastjes zo bekijk. 
> 
> Bodje van 50 euro doen voor die twee 'bijzettafeltjes' en dan een paar honderd euro aan nieuwe drivers erin schroeven. Goeie deal toch?



Meestal worden dit soort kastjes door het chassis van de speaker bij elkaar gehouden. :Wink:

----------


## goldsound

> Ik hoop voor zowel koper als verkoper dat het cerwin-vega! speakers (en kasten) zijn



Ik kan je verzekeren dat dit geen Cerwin-vega kasten zijn, deze kasten heb ik hier namelijk ook staan. Het betreft hier de Jamo PA6000.





> Meestal worden dit soort kastjes door het chassis van de speaker bij elkaar gehouden.



Dit valt reuze mee, de bouw van de kast is zelfs behoorlijk goed.

Die PL6.0 op die kasten is wel een beetje ERG overdreven

----------


## koen g

Tjah, domme advertentie ( dat mag je voor jezelf uitmaken  :Wink: ) maar toch zeker iets aparts: 
Marktplaats.nl > 8 geluids boxen voor carnaval - Muziek en Instrumenten - Speakers 
Creatief gebruik van schuko's, een fase omgedraaid in een handomdraai  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Nog een groot voordeel is dat reserve stekkers op iedere straathoek verkrijgbaar zijn, dat kun je van Speakons niet zeggen. :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

> Nog een groot voordeel is dat reserve stekkers op iedere straathoek verkrijgbaar zijn, dat kun je van Speakons niet zeggen.



Nog een veeeeeel groter voordeel is dat je dit soort speakers het bete als powered kasten kunt behandelen:

Allemaal aansluiten op een verdeelblok en dan stekker van verdeelblok in de muur steken. Geeft heeel kort heel veel herrie en daarna is het probleem definitief verholpen.

Hoe ik dat weet:

Ooit, heul lang geleden hadden we een band op de middelbare school die eenzelfde soort bekabeling had. Ze hadden een groepje roadies bij zich, waar de samenstelling van varieerde... Er was er dus eentje die al wel met powered kasten had gewerkt en het hele systeem dus van 220V (oude tijd...) voorzag!

@lex

----------


## djspeakertje

> Nog een groot voordeel is dat reserve stekkers op iedere straathoek verkrijgbaar zijn, dat kun je van Speakons niet zeggen.



 
Neutrik Speakons niet nee, maar de dapjes en hun vrienden helaas wel...

Wat natuurlijk ook handig is is dat alle luidsprekers meteen netjes geaard zijn, en als je te weinig kabellengte hebt prik je er een haspeltje tussen! :Big Grin:  

Wanneer komt er een Amerikaanse versie op de markt? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

> Nog een veeeeeel groter voordeel is dat je dit soort speakers het bete als powered kasten kunt behandelen:
> 
> Allemaal aansluiten op een verdeelblok en dan stekker van verdeelblok in de muur steken. Geeft heeel kort heel veel herrie en daarna is het probleem definitief verholpen.



Als het goed is gaat er dan wel een belletje rinkelen... WCD's aan de kasten betekend contrastekker bij je 230V WCD... dan moet je begrijpen dat het niet klopt :P

----------


## Carl

Bij mensen die op deze manier speakers aansluiten, gaan maar weinig belletjes rinkelen hoor, die weten echt niet waar de klepel hangt.
Misschien dat er een koekoek iets zingt bij deze lieden....
    (one flew over.....)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als het goed is gaat er dan wel een belletje rinkelen... WCD's aan de kasten betekend contrastekker bij je 230V WCD... dan moet je begrijpen dat het niet klopt :P



Betekent ook dat er 220 V stekers aan de amp uitgangen zitten. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## salsa

Zo kan je ook makkelijker je speakers uitfase zetten....
Heel handig!!

Dave

----------


## RonaldH

> Als het goed is gaat er dan wel een belletje rinkelen... WCD's aan de kasten betekend contrastekker bij je 230V WCD... dan moet je begrijpen dat het niet klopt :P



Waarschijnlijk heeft hij ook verlengsnoeren met 2 stekers, altijd handig...

----------


## Funkmaster

om nog maar niet te zeggen levensgevaarlijk...

Laatst weer een leuke meegemaakt...
Een uurtje bezig geweest met posities van speakers en in tijd zetten van heel de boel.
De dag erna komen we terug in de zaal voor de tweede repetities en hadden ze al stoelen gezet voor het publiek.
Alles wat ze konden verplaatsen was verplaatst. Subs twee meter naar achter, infills twee meter naar buiten. Vraag je dan nog zo mooi ofdat er niets in de weg staat voor je begint te meten, verplaatsen ze alles toch achter je rug. "Ja meneer, het is echt wel meer dan hier en daar een box smijten..."

----------


## Kilian

> Betekent ook dat er 220 V stekers aan de amp uitgangen zitten.



 Of 'versterkers' van een merk als MA of LSC.

----------


## PeterZwart

> Of 'versterkers' van een merk als MA of LSC.



en de geluidstafel is een hog 3?

----------


## Kilian

> en de geluidstafel is een hog 3?



Gaan toch ook xlr-en in? Moet goed komen.

----------


## RayM

Op Marktplaats:
Dit zijn de *beste klinkende* kabels die je ooit gaan horen, ze worden niet beter gemaakt dan dit.

----------


## Big Bang

> Gaan toch ook xlr-en in? Moet goed komen.



Ach, veel lichttafels hebben zelfs een audio ingang :Big Grin:

----------


## vester86

> Op Marktplaats:
> Dit zijn de *beste klinkende* kabels die je ooit gaan horen, ze worden niet beter gemaakt dan dit.



 ga maar es op een hifi-forum zitten, daar wordt je doodgegooit met dit soort "waarheden"

----------


## vester86

niet zozeer een "domme" advertentie, vind em wel geestig eigenlijk:

Sonderschrauben - Etel-Tuning Shop

----------


## G.P.Fransen

wtf



 :Embarrassment: 

Maar zitten dan weer wel dingen bij die handig zouden kunnen zijn.



Leuk als prank>



En deze is nog best cool, ga die eens zelf maken xD >

----------


## G.P.Fransen

staat wel meer op die site onder andere categorieen xD

Weet iemand de max beslasting van deze haak, ? zou wel ideaal zijn voor rigging!



Siemens-Lufthaken - Etel-Tuning Shop

IDEAAL!!!!

http://shop.etel-tuning.de/product.php?id_product=136

----------


## renevanh

Geniale site...  :Big Grin: 

Die schroefschuco is handig voor bij die shuco boxen...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vasco

> Op Marktplaats:
> Dit zijn de *beste klinkende* kabels die je ooit gaan horen, ze worden niet beter gemaakt dan dit.



Verder in deze advertentie:
Wat maak deze Mogami kabels nou zo goed?
- Super Dik (moet je eens naar mijn "kabel" komen kijken)
- Warm (voor het buitenwerk in de winter wel prettig)
- Extreem gedetailleerd (het oog wil ook wat)

of lees ik de advertentie nu niet goed  :Big Grin: 

PS
Bij mij "kabel" kijken is alleen beschikbaar voor vrouwen




> Weet iemand de max beslasting van deze haak, ? zou wel ideaal zijn voor rigging!



Eindelijk een foto van de welbekende luchthaak. Ik wil nu geen stagiair meer horen die komt melden dat ze nergens te krijgen zijn.

----------


## stamgast

> Ik wil nu geen stagiair meer horen die komt melden dat ze nergens te krijgen zijn.



"Heeft iemand 2 meter kleurenbalk in de wagen gedaan?"

----------


## BJD

Ik mis idd nog de rol colorbar en de doos met zichtlijnen in die webshop  :Embarrassment:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Maar ze hebben wel iets voor de spanningsafval:  :Big Grin: 
Mllbeutel fr den Spannungsabfall - Etel-Tuning Shop

Damn, wat een melige site... Krijg er spontaan goede zin van!

----------


## MusicXtra

Optik-Tuning - Etel-Tuning Shop
Van buiten verstelbare binnenspiegel. :Big Grin:

----------


## vester86

> Ik mis idd nog de rol colorbar en de doos met zichtlijnen in die webshop



 die doos zichtlijnen kan zo geregeld worden, welke jaargang  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

> Maar ze hebben wel iets voor de spanningsafval: 
> Mllbeutel fr den Spannungsabfall - Etel-Tuning Shop
> 
> Damn, wat een melige site... Krijg er spontaan goede zin van!







> Optik-Tuning - Etel-Tuning Shop
> Van buiten verstelbare binnenspiegel.



Haha, wat een geweldige site!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hardstyle

Heeft er iemand nog een 19 ins fluit liggen voor deze fluitcase?
Hij is wel mooi volgens de advertentie.
Als je geluk hebt krijg je die witte stekkerblokken erbij om je fluit op aan te sluiten :Stick Out Tongue: 
Marktplaats.nl > een mooie 19 ins fluitcase met 2 deksels - Muziek en Instrumenten - Behuizingen en Koffers

----------


## seppe30

die ben ik gelukkig nog niet tegen gekomen op job

----------


## tarpan

Persoonlijk steek ik mijn fluit liever ergens anders in  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## koentjes

Marktplaats.nl > Compleet Dimmerrack + 25 meter kabel met 10-polige hartingen - Muziek en Instrumenten - Licht en Laser

op zoek naar een zwerfkast? 

"Er is nog een optie om er nog een dimmer bij in te doen, dan kan je het hele rack ook gebruiken als een soort van zwerfkast."

----------


## rinus bakker

> die doos zichtlijnen kan zo geregeld worden, welke jaargang



Van een jaar of 10-15 geleden (1997-2001?).
Ik heb ooit mijn eigen serie Zichtlijnen uitgeleend waarin ik de artikelen over truss had geschreven.
En (uiteraard?) ze nooit meer teruggehad. 
Dat bleek toen ik ze een jaar of twee-drie geleden weer eens wilde pakken....  Precies die nummers bleken te missen. :Frown:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Marktplaats.nl > Compleet Dimmerrack + 25 meter kabel met 10-polige hartingen - Muziek en Instrumenten - Licht en Laser
> 
> op zoek naar een zwerfkast? 
> 
> "Er is nog een optie om er nog een dimmer bij in te doen, dan kan je het hele rack ook gebruiken als een soort van zwerfkast."



Ooit wel eens gehoord van dimmers op vaste spanning patchen? Dan maak je alleen gebruik van de zekeringautomaten die in de dimmers zitten.

De ShowTec-blauwe blindplaat maakt hem trouwens wel prachtig af. Goed kans dat daar ooit een PSA in gezeten heeft om de vaste spanning te verdelen.

----------


## koentjes

een dimmer patch je niet op vaste spanning, een kanaal wel, met een hardpatch, en dan gebruik je niet het kanaal van de dimmer zelf, maar een vaste spanningsuitgang.

----------


## tarpan

Nooit van z'n leven gebruik ik nog een zwerfkast. elke keer dat je hem nodig hebt loop je uren te zoeken... :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> Nooit van z'n leven gebruik ik nog een zwerfkast. elke keer dat je hem nodig hebt loop je uren te zoeken...



Hehe, en als je hem dan hebt, dan zitten er motorpunten aan (3x fase + aarde) ipv fatsoenlijke, 5 polige 32A CEE aansluitingen... Heb je er nog niks aan!

----------


## daveyb

Marktplaats.nl - Advertenties van Van Nistelrooij uit Uden

Wie durft te vragen waar de rest van de "DJ Set" is?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> Marktplaats.nl - Advertenties van Van Nistelrooij uit Uden
> 
> Wie durft te vragen waar de rest van de "DJ Set" is?



Tja, als je dit soort advertenties ook al gaat plaatsen dan heb je binnen no-time de server van J&H vol, haha.

Ik zou het beperken tot de zéér domme, bijzondere, grappige, rare, onzinnige of achterlijke advertenties.
Niet een advertentie die toevallig in de verkeerde rubriek staat.

Ik wist trouwens niet dat Van Nistelrooij ook al DJ was?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Drumvogel

Er staat toch ook Semi, gedeeltelijk dus. En volgens mij werkt Ruud alleen met CDJ-2000's. Hij heeft zijn eisen bijgesteld...

----------


## dj-wojcik

wie heeft er nog een mooie hk setje nodig... uhh of is het nu een rcf... nee toch maar dap...? :Confused: 
Marktplaats.nl > RCF en 18sound geluidsset - Muziek en Instrumenten - Speakers

duidelijk een setje voor tieners die merk-geil zijn. _plakken we daar een mooi stikkertje op.. niemand ziet het verschil_

----------


## Stoney3K

> wie heeft er nog een mooie hk setje nodig... uhh of is het nu een rcf... nee toch maar dap...?
> Marktplaats.nl > RCF en 18sound geluidsset - Muziek en Instrumenten - Speakers
> 
> duidelijk een setje voor tieners die merk-geil zijn. _plakken we daar een mooi stikkertje op.. niemand ziet het verschil_



Als hij de specificaties fatsoenlijk opschrijft dan is dat geen verkeerd setje, alleen een creatief recyclen van kasten.

De subs zijn trouwens (zo te zien) van HK, of hij moet daadwerkelijk de moeite genomen hebben om die DAP subjes van HK connectorpaneeltjes te voorzien. Als DAP de X-serie (die toch als redelijk goed te boek staat) bij HK in zou kopen zou het me trouwens ook niet verbazen.

Als hij gewoon foute informatie erop zet en het overgespoten MC'tjes blijken, dan mogen we Marktplaats even vriendelijk verzoeken deze heer aan te pakken wegens foute/misleidende advertenties.

----------


## renevanh

> wie heeft er nog een mooie hk setje nodig... uhh of is het nu een rcf... nee toch maar dap...?
> Marktplaats.nl > RCF en 18sound geluidsset - Muziek en Instrumenten - Speakers



Er staat nog netjes bij wat het (volgens hem) is? Als het geen DAP maar HK blijkt te zijn, dan is dat toch alleen maar een vooruitgang?

----------


## dj-wojcik

er staat tog duidelijk: 
_sub:_ 
_dap x-15B kasten geladen met RCF L15-554K speakers
1200 Watt continuous program power handling_ 

_als de kasten werkelijk van hk zou zijn geweest zou die tog wel de moeite hebben gedaan om ook HK voor te zetten 


_

----------


## Greendiek

Iemand nog een setje EAW subs?

Ow...uhm...ik bedoel natuurlijk WEA subs.

Klik

----------


## 4AC

> Iemand nog een setje EAW subs?
> 
> Ow...uhm...ik bedoel natuurlijk WEA subs.
> 
> Klik



Wat is daar mis mee?
Het zijn vrijwel perfecte kopieën, dus verkopen als originelen hadden ze ook kunnen doen. Wees er blij mee, dat er nog mensen zijn die denken aan copyright, merkenregister e.d.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Tijdens mijn zoektocht voor een "leuke" versterker op mijn computerkamer kwam ik deze tegen... Ik moest hem hier toch even bijzetten...

Mist een ingang??? ik snap er niets meer van...

Marktplaats.nl > Pioneer A-616 versterker - Audio, Tv en Foto - Versterkers

----------


## laserguy

Nee, mist een uitgang... Verkoper kent het verschil niet tss in- en uitgang...

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

hahah ik begreep hem uiteraard wel maar het staat een beetje dom... :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back on Track

hoe maak je dit kapot?

----------


## hardstyle

Behuizing losschroeven en hamertje tik spelen :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> hoe maak je dit kapot?



Zilveren Hi-Fi kabels eraan hangen die door elfjes zijn gesmeed onder het maanlicht van midzomernacht, en daardoor je luidsprekers een uitzonderlijke klank geven.

Enige nadeel is dat ze daardoor ook permanent aan de aansluitingen versmolten worden, dat verlaagt immers de overgangsweerstand, en om de boel los te krijgen moet je 'iets meer moeite' doen.

Zo ongeveer in de orde van 200 Newton.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robert H

> Zilveren Hi-Fi kabels eraan hangen die door elfjes zijn gesmeed onder het maanlicht van midzomernacht, en daardoor je luidsprekers een uitzonderlijke klank geven.



Hahahaha, ik hoop dat dit aanleiding is om weer eens ouderwets te gaan praten over eenrichtings-speakerkabels, vergulde aansluitingen en digitale bekabeling van 200 euro per strekkende meter (om de eentje en nulletjes nóg mooier te laten klinken). 

Geef maar een gil als het zover is. Dan pak ik even een fles cola, een familiezak chips en mijn pantoffels erbij  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik heb trouwens zelf last gehad van een cd-speler die geluid maakte terwijl mijn uitgangen niet waren aangesloten. Heb de speler teruggebracht en verteld dat ik bang ben last te krijgen van looptijdverschillen. Dan moet je de verkoper eens zien kijken.

 Een goeie grap moet geld kosten!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

hahahahhahaaha geweldig dit soort dingen...
en idd er zijn genoeg wakkko's die dat soort dingen geloven  :Big Grin: 

de strop voor elke verkoper als je een keer iemand voor je hebt die wel weet wat hij komt kopen  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvdwerff

Nooit iemand die nadat een Ziggo telefoonmiep is uitgeratelt over haar superaanbieding, zelf je diensten gaat schreeuwen naar haar? 

This een tip! Nadat ze een 5 minuten naar je verhaal hebben geluisterd over hoeveel bekabeling ligt op een job, bellen ze je het komende half jaar niet weer!

----------


## hardstyle

Dat vind ik altijd leuk, van die lijpo's die je proberen dingen te verkopen via je telefoon :Big Grin: 
Gewoon dingen proberen terug te verkopen, of je hangt een verhaal op van wat diegene voor hobby's heeft, allemaal dat soort domme vragen, stelt diegene de vraag terug, van wat doet u zoal in het dagelijks leven?
Antwoord: Euhmmm, verschillende dingen, zoals telefonische verkopers voor de gek houden :Cool: 
Doet het altijd goed, maar helaas heb ik hier weinig/geen last van sinds ons huisnr staat ingeschreven bij het bel me niet register :Frown: 
Ook wat je kan doen is de telefoon neerleggen en 5 min ofzo later terugkomen en dan onderbreken: ik heb geen interesse, doei :Wink:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Een tijdje terug zo'n energie-engerd aan de mobiele telefoon gehad.

"Stoor ik?"
"Nee hoor, ik hoor u prima"

"Heeft u even?"
"Eigenlijk niet, maar ga uw gang"

Nieuw persoonlijk record, de volledige rit van Utrecht naar Leeuwarden die man aan de telefoon gehad (over zijn product en dat ik toch wel een foldertje wilde voordat ik een abonnement aan ging met ze). 

Toen ik bij de klant aankwam de man vriendelijk bedankt voor zijn tijd en vertelt dat ik nu geld moest gaan verdienen.

Toch een leuke rit gehad.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....om de eentje en nulletjes nóg mooier te laten klinken....



die kabels mag je niet met een tie-rapje monteren, door dat strakke tie-rapje kunnen er bitjes omvallen, of scheef gaan staan, en das dan weer kwaliteitsverlies...
Gewoon klittenband nemen dus, en alles in een mooi lusje leggen. Dan komen alle bitjes mooi rechtop de versterker binnen..

----------


## Drumvogel

Zodra je op de kabel staat of er druk op uitoefent veranderd de weerstand. Net als een tuinslang. Dus ook opletten met je trekontlasting!

Maar als je de tuinslang afknijpt wordt de straal sterker. Sommige willen toch juist dat het harder kan. Afknijpen dus!

Overigens weet een echte audiofool dat digitale signalen ten alle tijden compressie inhoudt. Accepteer dus geen cd's, dvd's enzovoorts. Lang leve de Elpee. En alleen naar onversterkte orkesten luisteren. Accepteer geen kwaliteitsverlies!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Even wat olie op het vuur gooien hoor: hebben jullie dit apparaat al? zo kan je DAP audio laten klinken als een Meyersound set!

http://www.hifi.nl/recensies/1307/Ke...pen-rust..html

----------


## renevanh

> [LEFT]De  KE-Power Cords zijn er vanaf 59,- euro, voorzien van stekers, met een  lengte van 1 meter. Per meter extra betaald u 36,- euro. Prijzen die  bewust laag zijn gehouden en meer dan acceptabel zijn voor de geboden  kwaliteit.









> [LEFT]Zoals met bijna alles op audiogebied heeft het filter en *hebben de kabels* een inspeeltijd.





Ik lig dubbel. Hilarisch dit.
[/LEFT]




[/LEFT]

----------


## Gast1401081

> Even wat olie op het vuur gooien hoor: hebben jullie dit apparaat al? zo kan je DAP audio laten klinken als een Meyersound set!
> 
> Recensie Kemp Elektroniks, in zes stappen rust.



Eindelijk, het bromvretertje !
Ik had altijd een zakje Ampère-poeder naast mn amps staan, dat werkte ook redelijk. En een teentje knoflook in de patchbay deed ook wonderen. 
Maar nu dan toch eindelijk iemand die er een doosje voor gemaakt heeft...

----------


## Drumvogel

*
Recensie: Kemp Hi-Powercord III & Entreq AC Wraps
Kilian Bakker luisterde naar het nieuwste lichtnetsnoer van Ron Kemp, die er ter verluchtiging van de recensie ook een setje Entreq AC Wraps bij leverde; met speciaal zand gevulde hoesjes die je op strategische plaatsen om je netsnoer wikkelt ter elektrische afscherming en voor demping van mechanische trillingen.

Dit vind ik wel mooi gevonden. Ik ga nu bij de blokker alle ovenwanten opkopen! Weliswaar geen zandzak maar dempt toch ook!?

"De*
Recensie: Kemp Hi-Powercord III & Entreq AC Wraps
Kilian Bakker luisterde naar het nieuwste lichtnetsnoer van Ron Kemp, die er ter verluchtiging van de recensie ook een setje Entreq AC Wraps bij leverde; met speciaal zand gevulde hoesjes die je op strategische plaatsen om je netsnoer wikkelt ter elektrische afscherming en voor demping van mechanische trillingen.



"De presentatie was met de Powercords sec nog indrukwekkender dan met de Wraps om de eigen kabels, met name qua ritmische punctuering en een aanstekelijke pace, rhythm & timing. Een complete quadro-combo van twee Hi-Powercord IIIs en twee AC Wrap sets bracht als het ware Yin en Yang beter in balans; verfijning en kracht die voor zichzelf spreken."
*
Lees hier de hele recensie, of klik op de afbeelding.

*Hier adverteren? Klik hier*





 presentatie was met de Powercords sec nog indrukwekkender dan met de Wraps om de eigen kabels, met name qua ritmische punctuering en een aanstekelijke pace, rhythm & timing. Een complete quadro-combo van twee Hi-Powercord IIIs en twee AC Wrap sets bracht als het ware Yin en Yang beter in balans; verfijning en kracht die voor zichzelf spreken."
*
Lees hier de hele recensie, of klik op de afbeelding.

*Hier adverteren? Klik hier*

----------


## Carl

Het blijft toch erg knap van al die stoorsignalen, dat ze weten dat ze bij de meterkast moeten stoppen. Storingen gaan niet door de automaten of smeltveiligheden heen, blijkbaar. 
Ook heel bijzonder om te mogen leren, dat 1 meter netsnoer alle "problemen" van kilometers kabel en bedrading kan oplossen...... 
Een zakje zand om je snoer levert ook een hoop op lees ik.
Ik laat maar een paar kuub komen, dan pak ik elk stukje kabel wat ik heb ermee in. Dan klinkt mijn systeem meteen veel beter dan die van jullie, haha

----------


## renevanh

Zakjes zand hebben natuurlijk alleen zin als je kabels met chromosomale, directieve eigenschappen hebt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Zand om je DAP kabels werkt niet hoor...  :Cool: 

Gelukkig sta ik met oudejaarsavond buiten, daar ligt al zand, dus dan wordt me geluid beter!

----------


## Roeltej

We zouden hier eigenlijk zelf een doosje audio-voodoo moeten ontwikkelen, volgens mij is de marge die je op dat spul hebt gigantisch... alleen moet je wel gekken vinden die het kopen (en die er ook zijn..)

----------


## Robert H

> We zouden hier eigenlijk zelf een doosje audio-voodoo moeten ontwikkelen, volgens mij is de marge die je op dat spul hebt gigantisch... alleen moet je wel gekken vinden die het kopen (en die er ook zijn..)



Het doosje doet er niet toe. 't Is enkel een combinatie van 'goede' marketing en het feit dat de extremistische audiofiel nog steeds niet is uitgestorven. Je blijft je er over verbazen dat er nog steeds speakers en kabels verkocht worden voor bedragen waar wij complete PA's van in elkaar zetten...

Gelukkig valt het in onze scene tot op zekere hoogte mee. Wij bakken en braden nog steeds vrolijk onze XLR-kabeltjes in elkaar met kabel van de rol en Neutrik plugjes van een paar euro. Je moet er toch niet aan denken om ook nog een vracht zandzakken mee te moeten nemen op klus ;-)

----------


## Stoney3K

> Je moet er toch niet aan denken om ook nog een vracht zandzakken mee te moeten nemen op klus ;-)



Niet voor de kabels. Hooguit om een paar baseplates tegen de grond te houden.  :Big Grin: 

Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat er ook bij ons in de industrie wel behoorlijke snobs rondlopen: Als je voor een dorpsplein met hooguit 600 man publiek 10 kastjes aan EAW line array PER KANT ophangt dan doe je toch ergens iets fout.

Maar ja, je weet wat ze zeggen van de mensen met de grootste headroom op de PA... Wat was het ook alweer? 20 min de headroom in dB, en dat in centimeters?  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## SPS

> Niet voor de kabels. Hooguit om een paar baseplates tegen de grond te houden. 
> 
> Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat er ook bij ons in de industrie wel behoorlijke snobs rondlopen: Als je voor een dorpsplein met hooguit 600 man publiek 10 kastjes aan EAW line array PER KANT ophangt dan doe je toch ergens iets fout.



Valt toch wel mee?? 30 man per kastje...Als die dertig man flink gezopen hebben, dan hoor je dat ene kastje niet eens meer. Toch?? :Big Grin:  :Cool: 

Paul

----------


## Carl

> zand om je dap kabels werkt niet hoor...



Ik heb GEEN dap!!!! Helemaal niets!! En dat komt er niet ook.
De twee Behr... doosjes die ik heb staan ook op de nominatie om te verdwijnen. (DI100 & ADA8000)

----------


## MusicXtra

Toch zit er wel wat in hoor, groene stroom in combinatie met LED verlichting zorgt voor een zo laag verbruik dat de stroom aan bederf onderhevig is.
En iedereen weet dat bedorven stroom de dynamiek en het frequentie bereik ernstig aan kan tasten. Het is net als met de sneeuw van vroeger, die was ook anders, vraag maar aan prutsrail. :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Is misschien wel handig bij een strandfeest. Dan graaf je je kabels toch 1 meter in. :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Haha, kan je meteen een extra oplegger meenemen voor een kraan :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Rare microfoons hebben ze tegenwoordig. :Big Grin: 
http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/microfo...fta_ind=8&fs=1

----------


## Waveform

> Rare microfoons hebben ze tegenwoordig.
> Marktplaats.nl > Microfoon - Muziek en Instrumenten - Microfoons



Je kan het er natuurlijk wel voor gebruiken  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

Was wel geintreseerd, heb de beste man even een e-mail gestuurd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Was wel geintreseerd, heb de beste man even een e-mail gestuurd



Ik ken weinig 'mannen' die Agnes heten :Wink: .

----------


## MusicXtra

> heb de beste man



Wie is er nu dommer, Agnes of jij? :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

> Wie is er nu dommer, Agnes of jij?



Ken een aantal mannen die Agnes heten, voorouders uit Schotland, ken ook mannen die Anne heten.
Laatste dan: mannen die Dick heten...

Name jokes zijn euh...zoooo 2009

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ken een aantal mannen die Agnes heten, voorouders uit Schotland, ken ook mannen die Anne heten.
> Laatste dan: mannen die Dick heten...
> 
> Name jokes zijn euh...zoooo 2009



Ik dacht weer dat dat Angus was....

.. Nooit te oud om te leren, en dat terwijl mijn vrouw ' surrogaat Schotse' is.

----------


## Whitefarmer

een vriend van me heet Dominic, klinkt hetzelfde als Dominique wat de naam is van een voormalig direct leidingevende (dame) van mij.

Haar naam in de 'wandelgangen' : dom-en-uniek

----------


## Whitefarmer

Niet echt dom, maar als je iets adverteerd, doe dan ook de juiste foto erbij.

XR-20 met 12 mono 4 stereo inputs, en de foto is de 8/8 versie.
Marktplaats.nl > Crest Audio RX-20R Supertafel Mag weg voor ...Bel!! - Muziek en Instrumenten - Mengpanelen

----------


## mhsounds

Helemaal niet op de naam gelet eerlijk gezegd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vasco

Deze advertentie is op zich niet dom maar de (vraag)prijs dan weer wel. 500 euro terwijl je deze microfoon (als particulier incl. BTW) onder dat bedrag nieuw koopt (als je hem nog kan krijgen nieuw, link naar andere shop want J&H verkoopt deze niet meer).

----------


## chippie

Proberen gaat mee. Misschien is er iemand wel zo gek om hem te kopen.

----------


## goldsound

Bestel iets in Duitsland en de prijs stijgt gigantisch
Marktplaats.nl > T.Amp TA2400 versterker - Audio, Tv en Foto - Professionele Audio-, Tv- en Video-apparatuur

----------


## Roeltej

Sommige marktplaats advertenties gewoon debiel opgezet, niet hetgeen wat ze verkopen of een verkeerde omschrijving, maar net als met die Crest mixer, de prijs 'bel', joh wil je dat ding verkopen of niet, zorg ervoor dat mensen reageren via marktplaats, wat ze zo niet doen.

Ook grappig, wat ik net nog ergens vond, een webshop, die weer terugverwees naar marktplaats... wtf... je bent een webshop!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Bestel iets in Duitsland en de prijs stijgt gigantisch
> Marktplaats.nl > T.Amp TA2400 versterker - Audio, Tv en Foto - Professionele Audio-, Tv- en Video-apparatuur



koop je hier niet gewoon een heel goedkope dap palladium versterker??? Zoek de verschillen...

----------


## 4AC

Die t.amp serie is inderdaad gebaseerd op het vorige model palladium.
Klinken overigens meer dan prima voor die paar centen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

maar de prijs die de verkoper dan rekent lijkt me wel een beetje overdone dan  :Wink:  400€!!!!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Wie niet waagt...

----------


## jakkes72

'k weet niet hoelang deze er nog op blijft staan...: een witte Sennheiser handheld
Marktplaats.nl > Sennheiser EW135 G2 nieuw in doos - Muziek en Instrumenten - Microfoons

hint: zoek op ioffer op sennheiser....

----------


## NesCio01

> 'k weet niet hoelang deze er nog op blijft staan...: een witte Sennheiser handheld
> Marktplaats.nl > Sennheiser EW135 G2 nieuw in doos - Muziek en Instrumenten - Microfoons
> 
> hint: zoek op ioffer op sennheiser....



ik zou er dan ook een witte kleurring G2 opzetten?  :Smile: 
(lol)
grtz

----------


## koentjes

> 'k weet niet hoelang deze er nog op blijft staan...: een witte Sennheiser handheld
> Marktplaats.nl > Sennheiser EW135 G2 nieuw in doos - Muziek en Instrumenten - Microfoons
> 
> hint: zoek op ioffer op sennheiser....



zouden deze nu ook vallen onder die kopiën die hier laatst al ergens in een draadje voorbij kwamen?

----------


## Tom06

Kent iemand het merk GKYTRONIC ??? :P

Marktplaats.nl > GKYTRONIC disco PA speakers - Audio, Tv en Foto - Luidsprekers

Hij weet niet eens hoe hij het merk van zijn eigen speakers moet spellen

----------


## Mark Vriens

Zo, dat is kwaliteit!

----------


## RayM

Op Marktplaats.

Over een Rode M2 microfoon.
De M2 heeft: 
_Feedback om super-cardioid pick-up patroon tegen te gaan_ 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Hitvision

> Op Marktplaats.
> 
> Over een Rode M2 microfoon.
> De M2 heeft: 
> _Feedback om super-cardioid pick-up patroon tegen te gaan_



 
LooL : Linkje Marktplaats.nl > Rode M2 condensator vocalmics - Muziek en Instrumenten - Microfoons

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zo, dat is kwaliteit!



Is toch al  55,- op geboden....

----------


## NesCio01

je moet ze ook niet achteraan plaatsen!

_'vooraanstaande condensatormicrofoons'_

grtz

----------


## Stoney3K

> Op Marktplaats.
> 
> Over een Rode M2 microfoon.
> De M2 heeft: 
> _Feedback om super-cardioid pick-up patroon tegen te gaan_



Ligt het aan mij, of lijkt die M2 wel verbazend veel op een Sennheiser e815s?

In dat geval heb ik die 6,75 voor een gooi-en-smijt leuter-microfoon wel over hoor.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> In dat geval heb ik die 6,75 voor een gooi-en-smijt leuter-microfoon wel over hoor.



Die  6.75 zijn de verzendkosten  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Ikzelf gebruik de M2 voor spraakdingetjes waar de presentator ZELF zijn mic aan/uit zet!( best wel tevreden over)

----------


## MusicXtra

Heeft weliswaar niets met licht of geluid te maken maar is wel hilarisch.
Klik

----------


## Timothy

> Heeft weliswaar niets met licht of geluid te maken maar is wel hilarisch.
> Klik



Is wel een heel grote lens hé!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ajdeboer

Ook erg handig om aan je riem te hangen, die PowerShot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carl

Zit niet eens een flitser op......

----------


## 4AC

Ik ben niet van plan om iemand hier aan de schandpaal te zetten, maar sorry hoor, je zet jezelf hier gewoon mee voor schut:
Marktplaats.nl > Nog 1 Geluidsset voor carnaval!!! 25.000watt!! weg=weg - Muziek en Instrumenten - Speakers

_"Er is nog 1 gigantische geluidsset beschikbaar voor carnavalswagens!!

bestaat uit :

4 gigantische Concert subs 18 inch horengeladen actief
4 horengeladen coactiale actieve tops
rack met mengtafel, procesoren enz

Md acoustics

complete bekabeling, brengen, ophalen, aansluiten en programeren 

alles compleet!!

wees er snel bij

deze  set levert 25.000watt en gaat enorm ver! dus wil je boven iedereen uit  met carnaval bel of mail snel want dit is de laatste set in de verhuur!_ "

Dat er bedrijven zijn die de 'dB-race' aanmoedigen -vind ik- ronduit zielig en wanhopig.

Met je Dap CSA set waar je de logo's vanaf gepulkt hebt. Puh.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Carl

Maar dan wel "Horen geladen subs" en "Coactiale tops"

----------


## 4AC

Ja klopt, evenals "procesoren, programeren"
Ach, het is gewoon achterlijk.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## ultrakiller

iemand nog wat parren op trust kopen ?
niet heel duur

----------


## Rolandino

Zijn dit nu de nieuwe trusskarren ?

----------


## peterwagner

Een anal reverb? Klinkt die als de galm in je reet?

Marktplaats.nl > anal reverb / env. filter - Muziek en Instrumenten - Effecten

----------


## renevanh

> Een anal reverb? Klinkt die als de galm in je reet?



Vast een rete slecht galmpje...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

"Testen ook mogelijk"!

Nou, als dat geen gezelligheid word dan weet ik het ook niet meer.

Leuke vondst!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vasco

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Pioneer DJM-800, de standaard in de wereldwijde clubs!!![/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]

[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Op zich niks mis met de advertentie totdat ik onderstaande deel las;[/FONT]



> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wij hebben nu een speciale aanbieding: 2 Pioneer CDJ-2000's en de Pioneer DJM-800 voor 4990 euro. [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ook hiervoor geldt: haal deze set vandaag nog op en betaal hem af met slechts 25 euro per maand rentevrij![/FONT]*



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kan natuurlijk aan mij liggen maar 4990/25 = 199,6 maanden. Dit komt neer op 16,63 jaar. Welke gek gaat er nu zolang over een afbetaling doen.
En welke gek gaat er zo lang op zijn centen zitten wachten zonder rente.[/FONT]

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hij zegt toch alleen iets over de 25 euro die rentevrij is?  :Big Grin: 

Ik kan het me inderdaad ook moeilijk voorstellen dat iemand ruim 16 jaar op zijn centen gaat zitten wachten bij een product dat na 5 jaar is afgeschreven.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## MusicXtra

> een product dat na 5 jaar is afgeschreven.



En dan is het nog te hopen dat ze in die 5 jaar niet gestolen worden. :Cool:

----------


## Whitefarmer

niet echt dom, maar toch:

"2x Stage Accompany 4518 18" W-bin Subs 

Deze speakers hebben nog de orginele JBL drivers erin zitten. 
Ook zijn deze kasten uitgevoerd met een dubbele grill aan de voorkant. 

Spec.: 

600w RMS, 8 ohm 
*103 dB, 60x45 graden*. "

Ik wist niet dat SA 20 jaar of langer geleden al met directive laag bezig was, en dat zelfs met een enkele woofer!

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ....*103 dB, 60x45 graden*. "
> 
> Ik wist niet dat SA 20 jaar of langer geleden al met directive laag bezig was, en dat zelfs met een enkele woofer!



Nou zie ik dat SA zelf dat ook op de specs heeft staan :EEK!: .

http://www.stageaccompany.com/vintag...A4515-4518.pdf


.... call me stupid  :Confused:

----------


## 4AC

Dit spul werd/word ook verkocht onder de naam Skytronic.
Des te meer reden om te zeggen dat je met vier kastjes makkelijk 4000 man doet...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## qvt

> Nou zie ik dat SA zelf dat ook op de specs heeft staan.
> 
> http://www.stageaccompany.com/vintag...A4515-4518.pdf
> 
> 
> .... call me stupid



Het is een soort hoorn, er staat ook "min" bij wat mij doet geloven dat het in het hogere bereik van de kast wel degelijk een bepaalde afstraling heeft.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Nou, ik heb zelf nog ergens een paar van die jongens staan, en er tot voor een paar jaar 'regelmatig' mee gewerkt.

Maar ik heb toch echt een omni gevoel erbij hoor!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar ik heb toch echt een omni gevoel erbij hoor!



Zet maar eens een stapeltje van 4 hoog en 4 breed neer, dan zal er toch echt een bundeling ontstaan.

----------


## showband

owwwwww, me rug.


als ik er aan denk alleen al.  :Wink:

----------


## Whitefarmer

en dan die 4512 daar nog boven op!!!!

----------


## qvt

> Zet maar eens een stapeltje van 4 hoog en 4 breed neer, dan zal er toch echt een bundeling ontstaan.



Zo kun je op 1 Hz nog bundeling maken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Peter-Texel

Hallo wie weet de technische gegevens van de Bell PA2022 versterker?

Mvg. Peter

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zo kun je op 1 Hz nog bundeling maken



Heb je alleen wel een stapeltje van 170 meter breed en 170 meter hoog nodig. :EEK!:

----------


## showband

> Heb je alleen wel een stapeltje van 170 meter breed en 170 meter hoog nodig.



Krijg je heus wel een paar gabbers in de zaal als je dat doet..... :Big Grin: 

met aspro als sponsor.

----------


## vasco

> Hallo wie weet de technische gegevens van de Bell PA2022 versterker?
> 
> Mvg. Peter



Misschien had je dat gewoon zelf kunnen vinden op de website van Bell.
Ik had deze gegevens binnen 10 seconden via Google namelijk.

Daarnaast is dit topic voor domme advertenties en niet voor dit soort vragen.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

http://link.marktplaats.nl/448922737

Ik neem aan dat het 'stemapparaat' betrekking heeft op de inhoud van de papegaaienkooi?  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## I.T. drive in

Heheheheheheh  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik neem aan dat het 'stemapparaat' betrekking heeft op de inhoud van de papegaaienkooi?



Yep, en er zit dan waarschijnlijk ook een random-repeat-functie op voor verschillende samples als "Lorre" en "koppie krauw, koppie krauw"...

----------


## dj-wojcik

En dat te bedenken dat paul wel erg mooie roze sokken heeft!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Misschien had je dat gewoon zelf kunnen vinden op de website van Bell.
> Ik had deze gegevens binnen 10 seconden via Google namelijk.
> 
> Daarnaast is dit topic voor domme advertenties en niet voor dit soort vragen.



das antiek, en dus per definitie marktplaats-werk...

----------


## vasco

> das antiek, en dus per definitie  marktplaats-werk...



Zeker, maar Peter-Texel vroeg naar de  technische gegevens van een versterker en deze staan (nog) gewoon bij  Bell op de website gezien de Google resultaten welke ik dus in 10  seconden had. Ik merk dat het zoeken via Google vaak sneller gaat naar  dit soort info dan hier op het forum een bericht achter laten met een  vraag. Zal wel luiigheid zijn van deze generatie of zo (ja, ja schoen  past etc. voordat men mij hierover aanvalt), laat andere maar  zoeken en voorkauwen.

----------


## vasco

> http://link.marktplaats.nl/448922737
> 
> Ik neem aan dat het 'stemapparaat' betrekking heeft op de inhoud van de papegaaienkooi? 
> 
> Groeten Hugo



En hier zijn link naar het juiste artikel http://link.marktplaats.nl/446592288

Hij is wel eerlijk en zegt het er zelf bij; "Ik snap er niks van"  :Big Grin: 
(dat hadden wij ook al door gezien de andere ad)

----------


## Gast1401081

> Zeker, maar Peter-Texel vroeg naar de  technische gegevens van een versterker en deze staan (nog) gewoon bij  Bell op de website gezien de Google resultaten welke ik dus in 10  seconden had. Ik merk dat het zoeken via Google vaak sneller gaat naar  dit soort info dan hier op het forum een bericht achter laten met een  vraag. Zal wel luiigheid zijn van deze generatie of zo (ja, ja schoen  past etc. voordat men mij hierover aanvalt), laat andere maar  zoeken en voorkauwen.




ik heb hier een paar jaar geleden al geroepen dat googlen een werkwoord is...

----------


## stainz

gezien dit geen directe concurrentie is (voornamelijk instrumenten) toch maar even een klein linkje naar de zaak feedback:

http://www.feedback.nl/shop/product/...0005568/114723

De DI-100 wordt hier als effect bestempeld... misschien terecht? special-ruis-effect ?

overigens andere DI's zijn ook effecten volgens de webshop

----------


## gertgeluid

> De DI-100 wordt hier als effect bestempeld... misschien terecht? special-ruis-effect ?



Of KRAAAAAAKKKAAAKAKAKKAAAAAAKKK effect als je 1 dB over de rand gaat...

Dit is dan echt al sedert jaren JAMMER van Behringer.

Overigens zie je die Eurolive B205D powered speaker steeds vaker als shoutbox (Ampco? Story?). Prima ding! Heb hem al 10 keer laten vallen en hij doet het nog steeds! Dat is dan weer LEUK van Behringer.

Ach ja.

----------


## koen g

Wat deze beste persoon met deze speakers gedaan heeft weet ik ook niet,
het kan niet iets goeds zijn geweest want de speakers zijn toch wel erg boos! :Mad: 

http://link.marktplaats.nl/450956477

----------


## Ericsamandj

haha boze speakers

----------


## Drumvogel

Zal wel agressief klinken...

----------


## chippie

Ik ben er al bang van.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mhsounds

Dat zien jullie verkeerd! dat is om an te sluiten op je ipod/ipaden speciaal ontwikkeld voor angry birds!

----------


## bones2001

Zie zojuist deze op Heuff,


[FONT=Verdana]te koop: goed lopent verhuurbedrijf dat licht en geluid verhuurd. Met klanten bestand, naam, boukbouding, website,zakelijke contacten, inventaris ales er op en er aan. Met een vaste omzet van een klante kring van €4000,-per jaar. Veder zitte er nog veel groeimogelijkheden in het bedrijf en lope nog 2 aanvrage voor grote projekte die mee over genome kunne worden. Rede dat ik er mee stop is dat ik het altijd erbij heb gedaan samen met een vriend van me maar die is er pas geleden mee gestopt en aleen word het te veel. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana]voor meer info of afspraak bel: 06-xxxxxxxxxxxx[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana]Spellings controle anybody  :Big Grin: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Beste omzet ook....[/FONT]

----------


## Rieske

Mensen; dit is een zakelijke kans die je niet kunt laten liggen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik vermoed dat dit bedrijf in de wielerrondes zit...

----------


## NesCio01

Wielerrondes? Neu, denk ik niet,
want dit is een lopent bedrijf


heeft ook geen flightcases op wielen, denk ik?

grtz

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik keek meer naar de omzet.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik vermoed dat dit bedrijf in de wielerrondes zit...



Was precies wat ik ook dacht.  :Smile: 
Als je 4000 euro omzet draait dan doe je het toch lekker als prive persoon / hobby als bijverdienste. Of had het ooit groot moeten worden... en vind je dat KvK nummer belangrijk voor je uitstraling of om een btw rekening op te kunnen stellen.

----------


## stamgast

Zou de fiod meelezen denk je?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Zou de fiod meelezen denk je?



 :Confused:  Je mag gewoon bij verdienen als je het maar netjes opgeeft en er inkomsten belasting over betaald. Word geloof ik zelfs vaak geadviseerd als het over zulke lage bedragen gaat.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik keek meer naar de omzet.



wel eens een auto of motor mooi horen lopen???

----------


## Drumvogel

> wel eens een auto of motor mooi horen lopen???



Mag ik vragen waar je op doelt. En wat dat te maken heeft met de omzet? Valt meer onder bedrijfskosten. En een auto is meestal een dure kostenpost.

----------


## stamgast

> Je mag gewoon bij verdienen als je het maar netjes opgeeft en er inkomsten belasting over betaald. Word geloof ik zelfs vaak geadviseerd als het over zulke lage bedragen gaat.



Pcies: als je het maar netjes opgeeft.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Mag ik vragen waar je op doelt.



een auto kan niet lopen, want hij heeft geen schoentjes aan.. 

en een " lopent bedrijf " dat op de fiets gaat is een leuk woordgrapje... 

er zijn mensen die drie keer lol hebben om een grap, 
- de keer dat ze de grap horen, 
- de keer dat ze hem navertellen ( meestal vaudt_)
- en als de grap eindelijk uitgelegd wordt..

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik zat dus volledig op het verkeerde spoor. Ik had met mijn opmerking een ander topic uit de lounge als achtergrond info.

----------


## Gast1401081

weet ik, maar daarom is een " lopent bedrijf " dat een wielerronde doet zeg maar een soort van contradictie, die door nescio werd aangehaald.  Een mooi " lopente " auto is dan weer een vervolg...

soort van : 

" hoe gaat het met je paard? " 
" mn paard gaat niet, mn paard loopt. " 
" Oh, hoe loopt je paard dan?  " 
" Oh, t gaat wel" .

----------


## renevanh

> weet ik, maar daarom is een " lopent bedrijf " dat een wielerronde doet zeg maar een soort van contradictie, die door nescio werd aangehaald.  Een mooi " lopente " auto is dan weer een vervolg...



Ach, zolang het lopende bedrijf niet op de fles gaat...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ach, zolang het lopende bedrijf niet op de fles gaat...



sja, dan moet je weer met een taxi, als het een goed " drinkente fles"  was..

----------


## bones2001

Wordt nu wel een hoog,

Me naaimachine naait,en m`n nietmachine niet
En me grasmachine maait,maar hij niet alleen dus niet.
En me wasmachine draait zoals me grasmachine maait
Maar hij niet niet en hij naait niet,en hij maait niet maar hij draait.

gehalte....

----------


## Mark Vriens

hihi :O
http://link.marktplaats.nl/451283287

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

dat zijn der besten speaka's van die friend  :Big Grin:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Vandaag een mailtje mogen ontvangen met bijna gratis producten:





> Hello, SIR   
>   I know that bother you. We are specialized in producing audio equipment company. 
> We 
>   have: YAMAHA, SHURE, JBL, BEHRINGER, DBX......more products, please 
> see our website: www.np-audio.com.  
> Our customers can also sample OEM. Our quality is very good, the price is very low. 
> If you are interested in our products please contact us. We can send the price list to you.
>    Have any questions please let us know. Looking forward to your reply. Thank you very much!
> MELI
> ...



Voor mensen die bijvoorbeeld voor 11 dollar een SM57 willen kopen, heb ik de prijslijst online gezet... kijk en verbaas u: http://localive.nl/fora/newpricelist.pdf

Ben benieuwd of de behringer-materialen die hij aanbied ook imitatie zijn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Yesch, yesch, real Behringer, real cheap from HakkieWakkie company.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## bones2001

Hij kan beter zijn web adres veranderen in,
www.nep-audio.com  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevincejanssen

> www.nep-audio.com



Je link werkt niet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

en er zijn mensen zo dom om daar dus gewoon te bestellen!
want het is zo goedkoop!

----------


## bones2001

Er lopen ook hele slimme tussen.
Die kopen een zwik van die Shure nepperts, en verkopen ze daarna op Marktplaats voor de hoofdprijs.  :Mad: 
Goed opletten dus.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Er lopen ook hele slimme tussen.
> Die kopen een zwik van die Shure nepperts, en verkopen ze daarna op Marktplaats voor de hoofdprijs. 
> Goed opletten dus.



daarom koop ik alleen bij de importeur

----------


## bones2001

Ja, ik ook  :Wink: 
Maar,... had een poosje geleden een band waarvan de zanger zijn eigen Beta87 wou gebruiken, wat uiteraard geen probleem was.
Maar na een minuutje in de soundcheck bleek al snel dat ie deze op Marktplaats had gekocht :Mad: 
Monitor niet stil te krijgen, geen sound enz.

----------


## RayM

Beetje dom.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Gevalltje van verkeerde foto's posten bij een advertentie. Geloof me, als je 5 advertenties achter elkaar wilt plaatsen kom je nog wel eens in de knoei. :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

maar het blijft slordig. 
en je advertenties moet je niet even snel op internet gooien.
maar met aandacht en zorg dan voorkom je dit soort dingen.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Klopt! Verkoopt ook direct een stuk beter. 

Voor het zelfde geld verkoop je je poesje, en zet je per ongeluk een foto van je vriendinnetje er op. Kan verkeerd overkomen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Nogal dom ja. Het is ineens een AKG omdat hij in een hoesje van dat merk wordt vervoerd, en blijkbaar is het ook nogal lastig om "604" zonder fouten over te tikken...

Groet, Rob.

----------


## bones2001

> Beetje dom. _____________



Bedankt voor de tip !!

Deze adverteerder had in zijn andere advertenties nog een erg lief Markbass combo staan voor een lief prijsje, die heb ik dus maar snel even aangeschaft  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

kijk is die domme ad toch nog ergens goed voor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ericsamandj

we hebben er weer eentje, niet zozeer dom maar een komisch stukje tekst.
http://diensten.marktplaats.nl/muzik...ta_ind=10&fs=1

met name dit stukje tekst :Wij gebruiken uitsluitend hoogwaardige apparatuur met merken als: Behringer, American Audio, American DJ, Eurolite, Showtec enzovoorts. Dit komt de kwaliteit en kracht van het licht en de muziek ten goede.

----------


## 4AC

Deze kun je echt onmogelijk links laten liggen:
http://link.marktplaats.nl/461216227
óf
http://link.marktplaats.nl/461205492
KOOPPUUUHHH!!!
 :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

Mirror

----------


## @lex

Het is maar goed dat biedingen op MP niet bindend zijn en geen overeenkomst tot koop, haha!

Trouwens: verplaatsen naar het advertentie-topic?

@lex

----------


## Tom06

Hahaha erg slecht dit, ook die gaten in het meubel, voor verzoekjes aan te vragen :P

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Geweldig dit... Er zijn mensen die dit echt geloven





> Wij gebruiken uitsluitend hoogwaardige apparatuur met merken als:  Behringer, American Audio, American DJ, Eurolite, Showtec enzovoorts.  Dit komt de kwaliteit en kracht van het licht en de muziek ten goede.
> 
> de kosten per avond bedragen 150,- euro voor 4 uur.



Kijk daar komt toch dat prijsverschil vandaan met de echte drive in shows...

----------


## Rolandino

Nu ben ik geen voorstander van dit soort drive in shows maar ik ken er jammer genoeg een paar die ondanks die rotzooi een betere avond neerzetten dan een drive in show met de echte spullen.

Een DJ met lowbudget merken kan meer kwaliteit hebben dan een DJ met allemaal topspul die geen sfeer kan brengen.

Feest draait toch uit op de sfeer die een DJ kan maken en is niet geslaagd omdat de betreffende drive in met a=merken heeft gewerkt.

----------


## salsa

Grappig als je naar de eerste foto kijkt en dan deze tekst leest van hun..."Door onze brede kijk op muziek zijn wij van alle markten thuis, wij verzorgen voor u een bruiloft tot een carnavalsfeest!"

Grappig met zo'n doorgeef luikje... Hahahaha!!!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Misschien is het wel helemaal geen doorgeefluik, maar zetten ze de hoes van de LP in dat gat, zodat iedereen kan zien welke plaat ze op dat moment draaien...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

het  kunnen ook luchtgaten zijn voor de dikke professionele versterkers die erachter staan ( die moeten een goede koeling hebben )

----------


## Stoney3K

> Feest draait toch uit op de sfeer die een DJ kan maken en is niet geslaagd omdat de betreffende drive in met a=merken heeft gewerkt.



Vergeet ook even niet dat het publiek het verschil niet gaat zien tussen een Showtec-spotje en een Martin. Die zien gewoon lampjes of headjes hangen, en hebben niet door dat die Martin misschien wel sneller is en er iets meer licht uit komt, maar als de show draait en knippert maakt dat allemaal niet zo zeer meer uit.

De kritische, soms merkengeile collega's in de zaal zal het misschien wat zeggen, maar de vraag is of je je daar druk om moet maken.

Qua geluid zal het trouwens duidelijker zijn als er over een prut-set gespeeld wordt.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Toch hoor je vaak wel mensen over de goedkopere headjes klagen hoor. Paar keer op een bruiloft geweest nu waar ik ook prijsopgave gedaan had voor een vriend van me of bekende. 

Prijs was doorslaggevend ik kon niet concurreren met een prijs van slechts 150 euro. Aan het eind van de avond toch te horen gekregen dat ze spijt hadden dat ze niet een 250 euro meer hadden uitgegeven voor kwaliteit van spullen en orginele cd's. Want vergeet niet dat ook dat het grote verschil is met de nieuwe laptop generatie dj's!

Zelfs 1 keer gehad dat ik halverwege de avond zelf nog een setje ben wezen halen omdat het om te huilen was!, uiteindelijk wel een topavond van gemaakt en die "concurrent" was al weg voordat ik terug was met mijn setje zo zat waren die mensen het.

Kortom, boontje komt om zijn loontje!  :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

lol, anderhalf keer rekenvermogen van senseo machines  :Big Grin:

----------


## RayM

We kunnen allemaal wel lachen om die drive inn showtjes bemand en bediend door tieners. Maar wees eens eerlijk, hoeveel van ons zijn ooit op die manier begonnen?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ik in ieder geval maar zulke domme advertenties plaatste ik niet hoor. 
ja toen was er ook al Marktplaats.nl echter had mijn vader de touwtjes in handen wat betreft dat soort dingen dus die liet mij echt niet zulke domme dingen doen.
hij zei altijd, zorg jij maar voor de disco en muziek dan doe ik de rest wel.

----------


## Back on Track

Ik denk dat wij ook vallen onder de zo geërgerde generatie laptopdraaiers die voor een paar briefjes van 50 een paar uurtjes een setje neerzetten....

Het enige onderscheid is dat wij er naar streven onze professionaliteit zo hoog mogelijk te maken door zoveel mogelijk gebruik te maken van gerenommeerde merken zoals Soundcraft, Denon, AKG en Shure. 

in September 2009 zijn we begonnen met een laptop + BCD2000 en een 12 jaar oude speakerset, nu hebben we een Drive in show die mee kan als een van de betere hobby Drive in Shows uit de regio. 

Daarom ben ik van mening dat het inderdaad belangrijk is om (Semi)Professionele apparatuur ter beschikking te hebben, maar vooral de vaardigheid om overal een feestje van te maken is een essentiële factor!

----------


## renevanh

> Daarom ben ik van mening dat het inderdaad belangrijk is om (Semi)Professionele apparatuur ter beschikking te hebben, maar vooral de vaardigheid om overal een feestje van te maken is een essentiële factor!



En vooral dat laatste mag je onderstrepen.
Goede en betrouwbare apparatuur is fijn, maar een goede DJ kan uiteraard ook op een mindere geluidsset met een Behringer mixertje een leuk feestje bouwen. Of dat nou van CD's, platen, een geheugenkaart of een laptop komt maakt ook weinig uit.

----------


## mhsounds

Je krijgt waar je voor betaald, gelukkig zijn er ook nog mensen die dat wel zien.
Of tenminste als ik sporadisch een drive in doe heb ik ze.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Je krijgt waar je voor betaald, gelukkig zijn er ook nog mensen die dat wel zien.
> Of tenminste als ik sporadisch een drive in doe heb ik ze.



Amen! Daarom word hier ook niet veel gedrive inned. (woord dat je niet zo vaak hoort)
Maar gelukkig zijn die mensen er en zie en hoor je dan aan het eind van de avond toch weer dat jou feest veel beter was dan dat van die of die.

Kortom, gewoon schuiven dan heb je wat :P

----------


## 4AC

http://link.marktplaats.nl/477075559
*Zeer speciale DI-box krachtstroom 32A*

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterZwart

> http://link.marktplaats.nl/477075559
> *Zeer speciale DI-box krachtstroom 32A*
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



hahahaha, die wil ik hebben :Big Grin: 

En elke 'techneut' die hem wil gaan proberen veeg je meteen van het podium af :Big Grin:

----------


## RayM

Marktplaats:

I_k heb hier subactieve boxen van 250 watt sinius met ingebouwde  versterker, en werken op stroom.15 inch woofers. Merk boxen PROEL.2 cd  spelers van stanton 300S, 1 mixer 4 kanaals en losse kanaal regelingen.  Merk JBMK2 + 1 koptelefoon.Helemaal compleet voor de beginnende DJ._ 
En dat voor minimaal €1500,00

----------


## frederic

Of van die advertenties van mensen die "zware boxen" verkopen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Noem het dan gewoon meteen een hernia... 

En een box is iets waar je een peuter in mikt als ie vervelend is, ik ben het zo zat dat mensen luidsprekers boxen noemen (tik maar eens in op marktplaats :Smile: )


Daan

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

net gedaan... ook de term super boxen doet het heel goed  :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

valt wel op dat er in Holland meer gekke adds verschijnen met de zoekterm "super boxen" dan in Belgie.  :Cool:

----------


## RonaldH

In Belgie zijn meer toffe boxen te koop :Stick Out Tongue:  En waarschijnlijk hebben die gelijkwaardige specificaties :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Richnies2000

Hier een link van een low low budget site
Klikkerdeklik 
*
overzicht*

Complete disco PA geluidsset van 2400 watt.
Ideaal voor de startende DJ of drive-inn.
Compleet met versterker, boxen en 2x 5 meter speaker kabel

jawel nieuwe mannier van berekenen amp is 2x500 wat speakers 700 per stuk totaal vermogen van de set.. rarara

idd 2400 wat !

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

2-Weg bas-reflex systeem
Grote piëzo hoorn voor mid en hoog
*Woofers uitgevoerd met zware magneten*
Metalen grill
Voorzien van handgrepen
Aansluiting: 2x NL4, 2x 6.3mm jackplug & 2x terminal

----------


## renevanh

> *Woofers uitgevoerd met zware magneten*



Geen neodymium dus... :P

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Deze set is ook heel zwaar... 
Leuke hieraan is dat het nog zelfbouw is ook en dan gewoon EV logo's erop plakken :P  :Big Grin: 

http://link.marktplaats.nl/471310376

----------


## dj-inkognito

dit vind ik ook altijd zulke mooie advertenties:

*Door inruil verkregen:

Heel dikke, mooie en goed klinkende DJ speakerset bestaande uit:* 
4x OMNITRONIC SUB 18 inch 600 watt type BX1850 

2x OMNITRONIC Fullrange speaker / top 15 inch 00 watt type KPX215

VRAAGPRIJS MAAR LIEFST 800 EURO!!!
    (nieuwprijs = nog geen 500 euro xD)

----------


## jakkes72

Ook wel een leuke....

*Te koop aangeboden: Jem pro 2000 jaar oud met apart DMX Interface 

DMX interface kan ook los worden verkocht. 

De Rookmachine is echt in nieuwstaat, amper gebruikt 10 keer maximaal. 

Er zit eventueel een flightcase aan. 

Vraagprijs JEM Pro 2000  400,00 

DMX interface  75 

Flightcase  75        * 

In 2000 jaar slechts 10 maal gebruikt....

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ja staat nogal raar... er mist een ,  :Big Grin: 
maar blijft een leuke  :Big Grin:

----------


## stamgast

> *Jem pro 2000 jaar oud*



Ik wist niet dat ze 2000 jaar geleden al met DMX bezig waren...

----------


## Carl

Nouja, als je even in gedachten houd, dat electriciën het oudste beroep is, dan is DMX 2000 jaar geleden toch niet zo gek?

----------


## ajdeboer

Ja joh! Vulkanen op DMX roken ook! :P

----------


## djspeakertje

Konden we vulkanen maar met DMX besturen... Scheelt een boel gedoe #Aswolk

En doe de tornado's en orkanen en aardbevingen en de rest van het natuurschoon er dan ook maar bij :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik wist niet dat ze 2000 jaar geleden al met DMX bezig waren...



Klopt, zover waren ze ook nog niet. Daarom is de DMX-interface ook niet standaard in de machine geintegreerd, maar er later (toen er wel DMX was) apart ingebouwd. ^^

----------


## stainz

Voor zover ik weet zijn onderstaande KLIM takels, welke voor zover ik nu kijk het een type is dat voor de industriële markt gemaakt is. Benieuwd hoeveel er met onze VF nog aan mag...
Nieuw! 4 Ketting takels

----------


## dj-inkognito

echt heerlijk dit! :Big Grin: 

Profiteer nu van onze showroomopruimingen van PEAVEY producten !! 


AANBIEDING!!-PEAVEY PV serie mega-Speakerset 3000W(nieuw) 

BESTAANDE UIT: 
4X PEAVEY PV118 SUBWOOFERS 18 INCH 400/800W 
2X PEAVEY PV112 12 INCH TOP SPEAKER 400/800W 

*Uitgaande van gemiddelde omstandigheden kan een band of DJ ruim 800 man publiek aan, vooral vanwege het totale vermogen van maar liefst 3000 Watt 
Nieuw geleverd met garantie en aankoopnota, verzenden of afhalen mogelijk. 



dikke shit ouwe!*

----------


## Ericsamandj

voor de zekerheid maar door 4 delen, en de prijs ook :Cool: .

----------


## Gast1401081

> Voor zover ik weet zijn onderstaande KLIM takels, welke voor zover ik nu kijk het een type is dat voor de industriële markt gemaakt is. Benieuwd hoeveel er met onze VF nog aan mag...
> Nieuw! 4 Ketting takels



staaldraad lieren... (NIET TOEGETAAN DUS)

----------


## stainz

> staaldraad lieren... (NIET TOEGETAAN DUS)



Staan ook kettingtakels bij, maar ook daarvan betwijfel ik of ze toegeStaan zijn...

----------


## Pino

echt heerlijk dit! :Big Grin: 

Profiteer nu van onze showroomopruimingen van PEAVEY producten !! 


AANBIEDING!!-PEAVEY PV serie mega-Speakerset 3000W(nieuw) 

BESTAANDE UIT: 
4X PEAVEY PV118 SUBWOOFERS 18 INCH 400/800W 
2X PEAVEY PV112 12 INCH TOP SPEAKER 400/800W 

*Uitgaande van gemiddelde omstandigheden kan een band of DJ ruim 800 man publiek aan, vooral vanwege het totale vermogen van maar liefst 3000 Watt 
Nieuw geleverd met garantie en aankoopnota, verzenden of afhalen mogelijk. 



*




hoezo dikke shit, voor achtergrond muziek kan dat toch?

----------


## NesCio01

> echt heerlijk dit!Profiteer nu  
> 
>  AANBIEDING!!-
> BESTAANDE UIT:
> *Uitgaande van gemiddelde omstandigheden kan een band of DJ ruim .....man publiek aan*



Lijkt wel een Roermondse reclame,
kom er meer tegen met zelfde soort teksten

grtz

----------


## vasco

> Uitgaande van gemiddelde omstandigheden kan een band of DJ ruim



Als je op deze tekst zoekt met Google kom je deze zin vooral tegen bij webshops die HK verkopen valt mij op. Doen al deze shops copy/paste van elkaar  :Confused:

----------


## 4AC

> Als je op deze tekst zoekt met Google kom je deze zin vooral tegen bij webshops die HK verkopen valt mij op. Doen al deze shops copy/paste van elkaar



J&H in ieder geval NIET.

Hoe dat met de andere shops zit... geen idee.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Roeltej

> Als je op deze tekst zoekt met Google kom je deze zin vooral tegen bij webshops die HK verkopen valt mij op. Doen al deze shops copy/paste van elkaar



Waarschijnlijk copy/paste van de tekst vanuit de importeur/leverancier

----------


## frederic

Heeft iemand die foto ergens opgeslaan, met die DI en 32A stekker?

----------


## Dennis vd Dool

AUB!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## frederic

Bedankt!  :Cool:

----------


## chippie

Dacht dat die DI op 125A moesten staan?  :Wink:

----------


## daveyb

Quote fout, Excuses...
Verwijderd!

----------


## daveyb

> echt heerlijk dit!
> 
> Profiteer nu van onze showroomopruimingen van PEAVEY producten !! 
> 
> 
> AANBIEDING!!-PEAVEY PV serie mega-Speakerset 3000W(nieuw) 
> 
> BESTAANDE UIT: 
> 4X PEAVEY PV118 SUBWOOFERS 18 INCH 400/800W 
> ...



Hier hebben wij ook een van onze setjes ooit eens gehaald, is van Intertop Music uit Roermond.

----------


## Rieske

Gezien op Marktplaats. Deze advertentie van een draadloze micro met de titel "audio- technica microfoon handvrij bellen" http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/microfo...1#photoGallery

----------


## Richnies2000

belt zo lastig he met eenrichtingsverkeer!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ach, sommige mensen lullen alleen maar en luisteren toch niet. Voor hen is dat wel handig...  :Big Grin:

----------


## chippie

SIMPLEX verbinding dus luisteren en micro tegen je oren houden.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Carl

Ik heb er ook een gevonden: Het is een "Nooit Gebruikt" en het is een Professioneel Audio of Video toestel......

http://audio-tv-foto.marktplaats.nl/...ta_ind=33&fs=1

----------


## vasco

Echt wel dat je daar een paar pro 19 inch apparaten in krijgt  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

"Te koop wegens baard in de keel"

"Te koop ivm te weinig talent"

Humor heeft ie' wel! Of gewoon veel zelfkennis?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

dit is de mooiste advertentie die ik ooit gezien heb!

----------


## Big Bang

Iemand is een beetje laad met de advertentie... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hardstyle

Bezorgt diegene alleen in Eindhoven of ook in Didam?  :Wink:

----------


## chippie

Dit gezien, maar ik weet niet of peak gelijk is Wrms.....  :Smile: 
Zo gaat de markt kapot, met wij passen onze prijzen aan.

_
Actieve Geluidsset 2600Wrms voor maar 50 Euro 


Huren onder voorwaarden! 

2 x Mvm Audio MIS 15 (300 Wrms – 600 W Peak) 
2 x Mvm Audio MIS 18 (500 Wrms – 1000 W Peak) 
2 x Luidsprekeradapters 1.20m 
4 x Stroomkabel 
2 x Signaalkabel 1.5m 
2 x Signaalkabel 3m 

Vind u hetzelfde materiaal elders goedkoper ? Laat het ons weten en wij passen meteen onze prijs aan! 
_

----------


## laserguy

Nee, kan niet echt rekenen: is idd 1600 W RMS als we zijn eigen cijfers geloven...
Ja, is idd niet professioneel want dat betekent dat ze eigenlijk dus ruimte hebben om het goedkoper te doen en de klant die dus de prijs betaalt, weet dan dat hij eigenlijk te veel heeft betaald en er dus is opgelegd...

----------


## dj pr0flow

> Dit gezien, maar ik weet niet of peak gelijk is Wrms..... 
> Zo gaat de markt kapot, met wij passen onze prijzen aan.
> 
> _
> Actieve Geluidsset 2600Wrms voor maar 50 Euro 
> 
> 
> Huren onder voorwaarden! 
> 
> ...




Ik denk dat zijn rekensommetjes nog wat begeschaafd kunnen worden.

Maar het gaat om partystation.  Het is een bedrijf dat enkel verhuur doet en onder leiding staat van Andy M.... 
Niet alleen is hij nogal een marktverzieker, hij staat ook nog op het randje van failissement. Lage inkomsten is beter dan geen inkomsten zeker?

Om nog even in te gaan op zijn mvm-audio serie, het zijn duplicaten van de jbl srx-serie maar dan wel met de nadruk op duplicaat. Ze klinken langs geen kanten en de cijfers zijn lichtjes overdreven naar mijn mening. (En ja ik heb ze al verschillende malen gehoord en telkens moeten gaan lopen of mij gaan excuseren voor de klank er van) 

Ik wil zeker niet slecht spreken het is in ieder geval een vooruitgang op zijn jbl jrx serie maar deze waren dan ook wel z'n beetje het ergste dat je kan kopen voor die prijzen.

----------


## speakertech

> Ik denk dat zijn rekensommetjes nog wat begeschaafd kunnen worden.
> 
> Maar het gaat om partystation.  Het is een bedrijf dat enkel verhuur doet en onder leiding staat van Andy M.... 
> Niet alleen is hij nogal een marktverzieker, hij staat ook nog op het randje van failissement. Lage inkomsten is beter dan geen inkomsten zeker?
> 
> Om nog even in te gaan op zijn mvm-audio serie, het zijn duplicaten van de jbl srx-serie maar dan wel met de nadruk op duplicaat. Ze klinken langs geen kanten en de cijfers zijn lichtjes overdreven naar mijn mening. (En ja ik heb ze al verschillende malen gehoord en telkens moeten gaan lopen of mij gaan excuseren voor de klank er van) 
> 
> Ik wil zeker niet slecht spreken het is in ieder geval een vooruitgang op zijn jbl jrx serie maar deze waren dan ook wel z'n beetje het ergste dat je kan kopen voor die prijzen.



Dat is toch een mooie kans om wat te verdienen voor bedrijven die normale prijzen berekenen?
Wie kan er voor minder dan 50 euro afschrijving per keer zelf een installatie aanhouden.
Voor 50 euro geen onderhoud, opslag en alles wat daar bij komt.
Een beetje tech kan er best nog een redelijk geluid uithalen. Per definitie staan de meeste geluidsbedrijven niet op toplocaties.

Speakertech

----------


## chippie

> Ik denk dat zijn rekensommetjes nog wat begeschaafd kunnen worden.
> 
> Maar het gaat om partystation. Het is een bedrijf dat enkel verhuur doet en onder leiding staat van Andy M.... 
> Niet alleen is hij nogal een marktverzieker, hij staat ook nog op het randje van failissement. Lage inkomsten is beter dan geen inkomsten zeker?.



Nu dat zijn uitspraken die ik niet zou maken. Kunt u dat staven?
Heb nog van die firma berichtjes gezien waarbij zijn calculator met een factor 1.? aan de haal gaat.
Wrms en peak zijn dan toch echt niet zijn ding.
Van het merk heb ik nog nooit gehoord dus over de kwaliteit kan ik niet spreken.

En ja JBL heeft de JRX serie die misschien niet geweldig is, maar staat wel JBL op en voor sommige klanten is dat de doorslag. (sommige zijn merk geil)
Elk merk heeft wel een instap setje die helaas niet zo mooi klinkt.....maar goesting is koop.

Je kunt niet verwachten dat je met een budget serie het zelfde effect krijgt dan bvb de Nexo, Martin Audio, JBL Vrx of VT, EV, etc etc.
Van een slechte installatie een goede maken is misschien moeilijk (dwz het beste eruit halen) maar van een goede installatie een slechte maken is heel gemakkelijk.

----------


## chippie

Daarmee zijn het ook budget reeksen. Maar ik hoef ook geen DAP dank u neen en ben ook niet merken geil.....HK is ook leuk.

----------


## JanV

Pittige microfoontjes voor € 225.000  :EEK!: 
http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/microfo...fta_ind=1&fs=1

----------


## chippie

Dat is waarschijnlijk de prijs met de firma, handelspand, wagenpark ,vakantiehuis in het zuiden erbij. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rolandino

maar als je denkt dat een dap x-serie een stuk beter klinkt dan een jrx-serie van jbl begin ik me toch vragen te stellen bij het 'merken geil zijn'.

In feite klinkt de DAP ook beter alleen al omdat je denkt de JBL beter is.

Ik heb ze niet naast elkaar gehoord maar ik denk dat DAP "beter" klinkt omdat je er minder van verwacht terwijl je juist van JBL MEER verwacht.

DAn kijk je naar de prijs en zie je dat DAP voor dat geld redelijk klinkt en de JBL set valt tegen. De echte JBL klank zit in het hoge segment net zoals bij EV en andere Amerken die een budget lijn hebben.

Mijn mening is dat je dan beter voor DAP kunt kiezen.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Ik denk dat zijn rekensommetjes nog wat begeschaafd kunnen worden.
> 
> Maar het gaat om partystation.  Het is een bedrijf dat enkel verhuur doet en onder leiding staat van Andy M.... 
> Niet alleen is hij nogal een marktverzieker, hij staat ook nog op het randje van failissement. Lage inkomsten is beter dan geen inkomsten zeker?
> 
> Om nog even in te gaan op zijn mvm-audio serie, het zijn duplicaten van de jbl srx-serie maar dan wel met de nadruk op duplicaat. Ze klinken langs geen kanten en de cijfers zijn lichtjes overdreven naar mijn mening. (En ja ik heb ze al verschillende malen gehoord en telkens moeten gaan lopen of mij gaan excuseren voor de klank er van) 
> 
> Ik wil zeker niet slecht spreken het is in ieder geval een vooruitgang op zijn jbl jrx serie maar deze waren dan ook wel z'n beetje het ergste dat je kan kopen voor die prijzen.



Is ook niet echt de meest vriendelijke man en heeft nog al een goei gedacht van zijn eigen!
Zet ergens 4boxen en versterker af zonder ze aan te sluiten en zonder iets te zeggen of te vragen vertrekt hij weer.  
Spamt alles vol met zijn dingen. Overplakt affiches van andere fuiven. 
Vraagt prijs offertes aan onder andere namen aan andere geluidsfirma's. Als ge een mail krijgt van "friendsloverke@hotmail.com" doet de moeite niet om te reageren.
Stuurt mails naar jonge discobars om te zeggen dat ze toch maar eens betere kunnen gaan op passen of hij de BTW eens moest inlichten.
Enzo kan ik nog wel even door gaan...

----------


## Rolandino

zo zijn er meer collega's in deze branche. Echter maken ze veel van je kapot.

----------


## vasco

> Pittige microfoontjes voor € 225.000 
> http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/microfo...fta_ind=1&fs=1



En wat is er vreemd/raar aan deze advertentie?
Hij bied nieuw aan met factuur en garantie voor een prijs die toch behoorlijk onder andere shops zit met hun 297 euro.
Tevens noemt hij ook de reden waarom deze prijs.

----------


## mrVazil

er staat niet 225 euro, er staat 225000 euro. Een punt is een decimalen scheiding, geen komma

----------


## vasco

Zo, hoe bedoel je een mens heeft een ingebouwd fout correctie systeem. Die was mij gewoon niet opgevallen maar dat is inderdaad een pittige prijs (denk dat het een typo is van de adverteerder en iedereen waarschijnlijk wel begrijpt wat er staat).

----------


## Timothy

Hoezo pittige prijs??? Er staat toch in zijn advertentie:
"Uit onze magazijn voorraad, wij stoppen met verkoop van studiomateriaal. vandaar deze set *belachelijk goedkoop* weggaat."   :Cool:

----------


## RayM

Nog iemand een setje over en een boot nodig?  :Wink: 

KLIK

----------


## Mark Vriens

Daarom heet ie ook de Zingende Kapitein  :Big Grin:

----------


## rolanddeg

Leuk bootje, daar wil ik hem wel een DAP setje voor aanbieden... Nieuw in doos wel te verstaan  :Embarrassment:

----------


## renevanh

Verdorie, net m'n K115's verkocht... :P

----------


## renevanh

Of jij gratis werkt of niet moet je zelf weten, maar de klantgegevens doorgeven aan de persoon waar jij gaat bijhuren... da's ook niet handig.

Ik zeg in dit soort gevallen gewoon 'ik heb 2 subjes nodig'. Voor wie is mijn zaak, waarvoor mag de verhuurder globaal weten (feestje, bandje, dat soort termen) als ze dat interesseert. Maar de gegevens van m'n klant doorgeven... never.

----------


## qvt

Iets gratis doen (dus zonder enige vergoeding) is niet illegaal.





> Geef ik je volledig gelijk in. Zo hebben wij 31maart een verjaardagsfeestje voor een vriendin. We (ik en mijn lichttechnicus) wouden het gratis doen als cadeau. Jammer genoeg krijgt Andy hiervan weet en begint hij natuurlijk onmiddellijk te dreigen dat het illegaal is. 
> 
> Ook misschien handig om te vertellen: Een vaste klant wilt zoals gewoonlijk bij ons tops huren en 2 subs. Jammer genoeg waren onze subs al weg voor dat weekend. We stelden onze klant voor subs ergens anders te gaan huren en deze dan aan hem door te rekenen. Zo gezegd zo gedaan we contacteren Andy en laten hem weten wat we willen doen. Achter onze rug contacteert hij onze klant. Stelt dan een belachelijk lage factuur op (dacht iets van 10euro voor 2 subs actief) en weigert ons het materiaal door te verhuren...

----------


## anonymous

Over welke andy heb je het hier ?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Of jij gratis werkt of niet moet je zelf weten, maar de klantgegevens doorgeven aan de persoon waar jij gaat bijhuren... da's ook niet handig.
> 
> Ik zeg in dit soort gevallen gewoon 'ik heb 2 subjes nodig'. Voor wie is mijn zaak, waarvoor mag de verhuurder globaal weten (feestje, bandje, dat soort termen) als ze dat interesseert. Maar de gegevens van m'n klant doorgeven... never.



Een verhuurder die je spullen weigert mee te geven (in dry hire) als ie niet weet voor wie het is, en dan dreigen dat het zelfs illegaal is, is natuurlijk ook niet netjes. Het klinkt bijna als een slinks gevalletje klantjes pikken.

----------


## renevanh

> Een verhuurder die je spullen weigert mee te geven (in dry hire) als ie niet weet voor wie het is, en dan dreigen dat het zelfs illegaal is, is natuurlijk ook niet netjes.



Nope. Ik was al direct naar een ander gegaan.

----------


## anonymous

Als er 4 luidsprekers en versterker afgezet worden zonder aan te sluiten, danzal daar wel een reden voor zijn.
Zeer dom van zo een reactie te posten.

----------


## dj pr0flow

> Als er 4 luidsprekers en versterker afgezet worden zonder aan te sluiten, danzal daar wel een reden voor zijn.
> Zeer dom van zo een reactie te posten.



Lijkt me sterk hier bij ons in de west-vlaanderen is er de gewoonte materiaal aan te sluiten. En een sound-check te doen eer we weggaan. Zeker als we materiaal verhuren en daarna zomaar laten gebruiken. Er moest maar eens een idioot de versterker op bridge zetten of alle luidsprekers achter elkaar proberen door te lussen.

----------


## axs

Heren(?) dj pr0flow en anonymous,

gelieve jullie persoonlijke vetes ergens anders uit te vechten dan op dit forum (leuke cafe's genoeg in jullie buurt  :Wink:  )

We bieden hier een platform aan voor mensen die professioneel bezig zijn met licht/geluid en verwachten de deelnemers aan dit forum zich ook als dusdanig te gedragen.

----------


## Rolandino

dit soort ellende gebeurt helaas te vaak in onze branche.

Op zich goed dat erover gesproken word.

In mijn omgeving is ook zo iemand bezig noem geen namen maar ik weet dat hij hier ook leest.

Hij of zal ik zeggen hun zijn trots op wat ze doen.

----------


## renevanh

Tsja, je zet neerdonderen en weggaan zonder aan te sluiten... dat is toch zijn probleem?
Klant sloopt het of klant krijgt het niet aan de praat, dan mag hij daar weer voor komen opdraven. Je set werkend afleveren is een stukje service en 'garantie' dat het werkte toen het binnenkwam. Moet ie toch lekker zelf weten? 


Back on topic:
http://link.marktplaats.nl/537426712

Ben ik nou gek, of is dat een SM58 kap op een SM57...

----------


## Hitvision

Ik moet zeggen dat ik op het eerste gezicht ook ging twijfelen echter denk ik toch dat dit geen sm57 is. Moest wel even goed kijken. @mod: sorry voor de grote afbeelding. Kon even geen kleinere vergelijkingsfoto online vinden / zetten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Daarbij zit er in beiden hetzelfde kapsel dus veel zal het niet uitmaken.

----------


## renevanh

Vooral het opschrift valt op. De tekst 'dynamic' en 'lo' staat wel op de SM57, maar zeker niet op de SM58...

Neppertjes dus?

----------


## speakertech

> Vooral het opschrift valt op. De tekst 'dynamic' en 'lo' staat wel op de SM57, maar zeker niet op de SM58...
> 
> Neppertjes dus?



Toch wel hoor. Ik heb hier originele SM58 liggen die nog geimporteerd zijn door Eurocase in Nijmegen en daar ook rechtstreeks door geleverd zijn, lang voor de tijd van de Beta uitvoeringen.
Op alle SM58 staat Dynamic em LoZ.

Speakertech

----------


## djspeakertje

Tegenwoordig niet meer, die van mij heeft er alleen "Shure SM 58" op staan(jaartje of 3 oud)


Daan

----------


## som

> staaldraad lieren... (NIET TOEGETAAN DUS)



Waarom niet en welke instantie verbiedt een draadlier?

----------


## 4AC

http://link.marktplaats.nl/544925732

Powercon? Speakon? Watte?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## renevanh

Ik zie het probleem niet...
Ze zijn een beetje powercon blauw (in ieder geval op de foto) maar het zijn speakon chassisdelen. Voeding gebeurd met een euro, onderaan.

----------


## vasco

Inderdaad, dit zijn geen powercon chassis ook al zien ze er blauw uit.
Speakon uitsparing zit op 6 uur en powercon op 9 uur.

*
Powercon* *9 uur*


*Speakon* *6 uur*

----------


## 4AC

Zover was ik ook, haha.
Alleen zo verwarrend, vandaar de reactie. Ik snap de logica erachter niet.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## renevanh

Als je dat merk eenmaal gehoord hebt wel...

Een berg bagger  :Wink:

----------


## koen g

Ik vind deze brute geluidsset toch wel mooi  :Wink:  : http://link.marktplaats.nl/548666490

----------


## goldsound

Toevallig dat dit soort materiaal altijd uit een discotheek afkomstig is

----------


## hardstyle

Jaja, kijk maar uit, dat blaast harder dan een nexo ps15 setje.

----------


## kvdb013

De biedingen lopen al behoorlijk op. Maarliefst 100

----------


## Gast1401081

Tt



> Waarom niet en welke instantie verbiedt een draadlier?



Omdat een lier na kan zakken zonder dat jij dat wilt. 

Oncontroleerbaar hijsen dus.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik ben heel benieuwd wat de politie daar van gaat vinden... Het is op z'n minst een opvallende verschijning op de weg :Smile: .


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

De politie vindt daar niks van, zolang er maar goedgekeurde verlichting op zit en een losbreek beveiliging.
De bouwer heeft het begrip 'drive-inn' erg letterlijk opgevat in elk geval.
Vraag me ook af wat je overhoudt als je hier 100 km mee in de stromende regen gaat rijden. :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

> Vraag me ook af wat je overhoudt als je hier 100 km mee in de stromende regen gaat rijden.



Het blad is ook voor bier, niet tegen de regen.  :Smile: 

grtz


Nes

----------


## chippie

Hoop dat er niet teveel wind is dan......en de mensen met slechte bedoelingen kunnen er eens langsgaan om zijn
windstil nodige set zouden te gaan stelen??? Hij is toch niet thuis?!

Beste, ik verhuur deze complete 2.1 PA set:

ik ben dj in mijn vrije tijd en ik verhuur een 2.1 pa speakerset, dewelke 
perfect is voor feestjes, disco, live optredens, ... Perfect voor dj's, bands 
en muzikanten. Deze set heeft een totaal vermogen van 2000w ( 800 - 
sub, 600 - 2 tops ), waarmee je tot 300 man aan muziek kunt 
voorzien.* Laat me iets weten als je interesse hebt!**
*_Bij normale omstandigheden zoals windstilte, ruisonderdrukking en 
akoestische omgeving_.** Dit enkel naar personen die in een straal van 
40 km wonen. ( Kalmthout & Ieper )

(!) Ik ben van 17 april tot 24 april in het buitenland en zal 
waarschijnlijk niet antwoorden op mijn gsm/ telefoon, stuur me een 
mail en ik zal ze trachten te beantwoorden(!))

Hieronder zijn de specs + al de dingen die in de set zitten:

2 topkasten:

• 3-way bass reflex system 
• Good sound reproduction with accurate basses 
• High efficiency woofer 
• Piezo horn for the high and medium frequencies 
• Frequency crossover 
• Full metal grille 
• Covered with black acoustic carpet, fitted with handles and a bottom 
insert for stand mounting 
• Connectors: Terminals + 6.35mm Jack 
- RMS power/peak (W) 300/600 
- Impedance (Ohms) 8 
- Freq. range 40Hz - 20kHz 
- Sensitivity (+-3dB) 103dB 
- Woofers 12"/30cm 
- Mid-ranges Piezo 
- Tweeters 1x Piezo 
- Crossover yes 
- Dimensions (hxwxd) (cm) 58x37x31 
- Weight (Kg) 11 

En 1X subwoofer

met bi-amplification voor de satelliet speakers
Specs 
- LINE input 1 
- MIC input 1 
- AUX input 1
- AUX stereo output 1
- Power rating 800W 
- SPL/max. 101-127dB 
- Freq. range 20-250Hz
- Satellite outputs SPEAKON 
- Separate volume controls Mic, Bass, Treble, Sub ,Master 
- Power supply : 220-240Vac 50Hz

Mail me of sms/bel me op het nr 0479962419 ( vanaf 24 april (!))

LET OP:
Ik heb 2 adressen, 1 in Antwerpen en 1 in Ieper.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

http://link.marktplaats.nl/562206397

Analoog: tegenwoordig ook digitaal.  :Cool: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Duh-huh. Er komt geluid uit (1) of er komt géén geluid uit (0). Digitaal dus..  :Cool:

----------


## renevanh

En draaiknopjes voor de vaste instelling!

----------


## Lala

"Wij hebben in de kelder nog twee rekken van ADB staan met Dimostat dimmers. Prachtig! In stemmig lichtbruin. Bij zelf afhalen kost dit 1 krat (24 flesjes!) Brand Bier en een zakje dropveters"

Niet dom, maar wel humor! (van de VPT site)

----------


## Stoney3K

> "Wij hebben in de kelder nog twee rekken van ADB staan met Dimostat dimmers. Prachtig! In stemmig lichtbruin. Bij zelf afhalen kost dit 1 krat (24 flesjes!) Brand Bier en een zakje dropveters"
> 
> Niet dom, maar wel humor! (van de VPT site)



Maar... als ik met die dropveters betaal heb ik weer nieuwe patchkabels nodig voor dat dimmerrack!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RayM

Op Marktplaats (waar anders  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) gezien

_Professionele microfoon, digitaal geluid. Inclusief 3,5 + 6,3 mm adapter_

----------


## 4AC

http://link.marktplaats.nl/574729348
Derde foto. All sockets parallel, weird!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Hitvision

Wat is er vreemd aan paralel geschakelde connectoren? Wellicht is de speakon er later bijgezet. Dat is het enige vreemde 2x Jack en slechts 1x speakon. Maar om dit nu een 'Zeer domme advertientie' te noemen gaat me iets te ver.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat is er vreemd aan paralel geschakelde connectoren? Wellicht is de speakon er later bijgezet. Dat is het enige vreemde 2x Jack en slechts 1x speakon. Maar om dit nu een 'Zeer domme advertientie' te noemen gaat me iets te ver.



ff leesbril opzetten... een "draadje gevlochten" is "weird" ... ik zou "wired" typen, maar okee, das dan ook meteen weer het andere uiterste natuurlijk...

----------


## Hitvision

LooL Heeft Teun toch scherpere ogen als ik! Toch een glimlachje op mijn gezicht  :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ik had ooit een stel Chinese HakkieWakkie scans, waren kopietjes van de bekende Martin RoboScan 518, daar waar Martin een labeltje bij de DMX aansluitingen heeft met de tekst 'Serial Datalink', beschikten deze Chinese jongens over de speciale feature: 'Berial Datalink'. Prachtig!  :Cool: 

En die Westerse karakters zijn voor een Chinees ook best ingewikkeld hoor, wij zouden eens een lap Chinees over moeten schrijven, lukt ons vast ook niet foutloos.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Nathan

http://goo.gl/jfu9o Mooie foto erbij ook!

----------


## Gast1401081

> http://goo.gl/jfu9o Mooie foto erbij ook!



10.000 Volt erop, rookt meteen..

----------


## frederic

Neen, je moet er een dode kat voor leggen.

----------


## speakertech

> 10.000 Volt erop, rookt meteen..



Sjonge wat weten we het allemaal weer goed. Een rookmachine hoort olie in. Zien jullie niet dat deze nog leeg is?
Met een halve liter olie rookt hij absoluut. Pompje? Gaat bij deze niet stuk!

Speakertech

----------


## Job

http://link.marktplaats.nl/585429892

iemand nog knipperlampjes nodig voor zijn PA

----------


## Ericsamandj

iemand een eq-lizzer kopen?
Verder wel netjes gestacked en afgesjord.  :Cool: 
http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/speaker...1#photoGallery

----------


## vasco

Maar als ik zo kijk naar de foto kwam hij vast tekort in die enorme feestzaal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

En ook nog eens van het merk "Phony" (= fake)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

bieden naar waarde want het staat in de weg... krijg ik er geld bij als ik het voor j naar de stort breng  :Big Grin:

----------


## DMiXed

en, een bod van 1000 euries? Dat moest een grapje zijn toch?

----------


## vasco

Iemand nog een kabeltje kopen?
Bieden vanaf 425 euro.

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

Eeeeeeeh... Nee.  :Confused: . Ik denk dat de VAKMENSEN op dit forum zich nou niet echt laten overtuigen door dit soort HiFi geloofsovertuiging waarmee ze klanten weten te vinden voor dit soort kabeltjes. 

Moeten we dit touwens ook als geloofsextremisten zien?

----------


## daviddewaard

dat soort dure kabeltjes zijn echt fabeltjes.

het verschil tussen een standaard rood/wit tulp kabeltje van een paar euro en 1 van 50 euro hoor je wel..   maar verschil tusen kabel van 50 en 500 euro hoor je niet.

----------


## djspeakertje

Wat ik nog het mooiste vind zijn de mensen die er volledig van overtuigd zijn dat een 3G1,5 kabeltje van 1 meter en 300 euro een hoorbaar verschil oplevert, omdat er goud en zilver en platinum en uranium en nog wat van dat spul in zit. Wat ze vergeten zijn:
In het stopcontact zit gewoon normaal metaal, van dat stopcontact naar de meterkast ligt gewoon een koperdraadje van 3G2,5. Van die meterkast naar het trafohuisje ligt ook gewoon koper. En van dat trafohuisje naar het trafostation ligt ook gewoon koper, en van daar naar de centrale ook...

Al met al heb je 1 meter goud tegen 50+ kilometer koper en dergelijke. Dat is 1:50.000, als dat een hoorbaar verschil maakt is het tijd voor een nieuwe hobby of een nieuw gehoor. 


Daan

----------


## laserguy

Ja maar in huis (die laatste meters) heb je poltergeesten e.d. die onzichtbaar rondzweven en om rond te zweven moet je met serieus sterke magneetvelden werken die dan ook nog eens variëren. Vandaar dat je dus in huis veel betere kabels moet gebruiken dan die amateurs van de elektriciteitsmaatschappij :P.

----------


## speakertech

> Ja maar in huis (die laatste meters) heb je poltergeesten e.d. die onzichtbaar rondzweven en om rond te zweven moet je met serieus sterke magneetvelden werken die dan ook nog eens variëren. Vandaar dat je dus in huis veel betere kabels moet gebruiken dan die amateurs van de elektriciteitsmaatschappij :P.



Je begrijpt weer niet hoe het in elkaar zit. 
Vergelijk het met een tuinslang met een sproeikopje. Het water wordt ongecontroleerd door de tuinslang geperst, het maakt niet uit hoe. Pas in het sproeikopje worden er fijne gedefinieerde straaltjes van gemaakt. Onder de douche gebeurt ongeveer hetzelfde. 
Met het lichtnet is het niet veel anders. In het lichtnet worden de electronen ongecontroleerd losgelaten. Op het einde komen ze dan een stukje speciaal gecultiveerde kabel tegen, waardoor alle electronen weer mooi in het gelid lopen. Het spreekt vanzelf dat een dergelijk stukje kabel voorzien moet zijn van een dito netsteker en aan de uitgang een contrasteker. De stekers  moeten bij voorkeur met een krimptang aangezet worden. Bij een schroefbevestiging, zoals gebruikelijk bij de meeste totaal ongeschikte stekers, wordt de draadkern ongelijkzijdig gedeformeerd, waardoor de electronen onmiddelijk in verwarring raken. het hoeft geen betoog dat een dergelijk warrige stroom direct invloed heeft op de spanningen in de versterker en dus ook de weergave.


Speakertech

----------


## daviddewaard

> Je begrijpt weer niet hoe het in elkaar zit. 
> Vergelijk het met een tuinslang met een sproeikopje. Het water wordt ongecontroleerd door de tuinslang geperst, het maakt niet uit hoe. Pas in het sproeikopje worden er fijne gedefinieerde straaltjes van gemaakt. Onder de douche gebeurt ongeveer hetzelfde. 
> Met het lichtnet is het niet veel anders. In het lichtnet worden de electronen ongecontroleerd losgelaten. Op het einde komen ze dan een stukje speciaal gecultiveerde kabel tegen, waardoor alle electronen weer mooi in het gelid lopen. Het spreekt vanzelf dat een dergelijk stukje kabel voorzien moet zijn van een dito netsteker en aan de uitgang een contrasteker. De stekers  moeten bij voorkeur met een krimptang aangezet worden. Bij een schroefbevestiging, zoals gebruikelijk bij de meeste totaal ongeschikte stekers, wordt de draadkern ongelijkzijdig gedeformeerd, waardoor de electronen onmiddelijk in verwarring raken. het hoeft geen betoog dat een dergelijk warrige stroom direct invloed heeft op de spanningen in de versterker en dus ook de weergave.
> 
> 
> Speakertech



hahahahahahahahahahah

----------


## Gast1401081

beetje ampere-zalf eraan, en klaar is klara..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat ik nog het mooiste vind zijn de mensen die er volledig van overtuigd zijn dat een 3G1,5 kabeltje van 1 meter en 300 euro een hoorbaar verschil oplevert, omdat er goud en zilver en platinum en uranium en nog wat van dat spul in zit. Wat ze vergeten zijn:



Maak hier eens een leermoment van.....
Er is dus een hele bedrijfstak die belachelijke winstmarges weet te halen op producten welke gebaseerd zijn op fabeltjes.....
Terwijl 'onze'  bedrijfstak met kwalitatief hoogstaande dienstverlening nauwelijks brood op de plank kan krijgen.
Waar is het fout gegaan?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Maak hier eens een leermoment van.....
> Er is dus een hele bedrijfstak die belachelijke winstmarges weet te halen op producten welke gebaseerd zijn op fabeltjes.....
> ....



dat zijn er wel meer, er is een bedrijfstak die water verkoopt, voor meer geld per liter dan melk, frisdrank, of benzine, bijvoorbeeld.  
(litertje spa-blauw 1,95 bij de nachtpomp) ...

----------


## jans

> Wat ze vergeten zijn:
> In het stopcontact zit gewoon normaal metaal, van dat stopcontact naar de meterkast ligt gewoon een koperdraadje van 3G2,5. Van die meterkast naar het trafohuisje ligt ook gewoon koper. En van dat trafohuisje naar het trafostation ligt ook gewoon koper, *en van daar naar de centrale ook*...Daan



Let op, de hoogspanningskabel zijn van aluminium.

----------


## Carl

Tja, ik betaal iets van € 0,15 per kuub, kwaliteit is hetzelfde, alleen die fles moet je even zelf regelen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Da's nog steeds geen goud :Wink:  En heeft naar mijn weten ook geen superkrachten in zich (op de roestvoordelen na dan)


Daan

----------


## Carl

Midden- en laagspanningkabel is ook vaak aluminium. Maar die laatste meter, die doet het hem! Je moet ook een steker van minimaal € 60,00 hebben, anders klinkt het nog niet.
Een aparte groep is ook erg belangrijk, want de vieze electronen weten dan dat ze daar niet naartoe mogen, alleen toegang voor schone electronen.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Midden- en laagspanningkabel is ook vaak aluminium. Maar die laatste meter, die doet het hem! Je moet ook een steker van minimaal  60,00 hebben, anders klinkt het nog niet.
> Een aparte groep is ook erg belangrijk, want de vieze electronen weten dan dat ze daar niet naartoe mogen, alleen toegang voor schone electronen.



is dit nu serieus of sarcastisch bedoeld?

----------


## Gast1401081

> is dit nu serieus of sarcastisch bedoeld?



vind ik ook ! Discriminatie van Elektronen!

----------


## Gast1401081

> Da's nog steeds geen goud En heeft naar mijn weten ook geen superkrachten in zich (op de roestvoordelen na dan)
> 
> 
> Daan



welke roest voordelen? Aluminium is al verroest, wat jij ziet is aluminiumoxide...

----------


## salsa

"Ja maar door electra kabels gaat geen geluid door heen....." Daarvoor moet je dus die honderden Euries aan Audio Kabels kopen"

Juist!

Dave

----------


## jans

> "Ja maar door electra kabels gaat geen geluid door heen....." Daarvoor moet je dus die honderden Euries aan Audio Kabels kopen"
> 
> Juist!
> 
> Dave



Dus daar zit hem de kneep. Bedankt echt een eye opener.
Kan ik eindelijk ook die speciale smeltveiligheden bestellen.http://www.kempelektroniks.com/Acces...spx?lang=nl-NL

----------


## frederic

Ik vraag me af wie zich laat vangen aan dergelijke onhein.

----------


## jans

Als je je er even in verdiept dan merk je hoe veel simpele oplossingen er zijn om je geluidskwaliteit omhoog te schroeven.
Waarom wordt onderstaand product niet standaard in alle luidsprekers gebouwd.

http://www.akikoaudio.com/Akiko-Audi...t=6&category=1

----------


## frederic

> Als je je er even in verdiept dan merk je hoe veel simpele oplossingen er zijn om je geluidskwaliteit omhoog te schroeven.
> Waarom wordt onderstaand product niet standaard in alle luidsprekers gebouwd.
> 
> http://www.akikoaudio.com/Akiko-Audi...t=6&category=1




Dit begint voor mij te grenzen aan het strafbare.  :EEK!:

----------


## purplehaze

'k vind het nog niet zo'n hele domme advertentie van Akiko, waarschijnlijk trappen er toch wel mensen in en die horen echt verbetering in het stereobeeld, in de definitie, de stemmen worden veeeel warmer en niet te vergeten de instrumenten staan pas echt los in de ruimte...

En hoe duurder het doosje hoe groter de geluidsWINST wordt :-)

----------


## Carl

Sarcastisch David.......

En hele volksstammen trappen daar in, die spulletjes worden best aardig verkocht, voor zover ik weet. Het wordt ook best veel aangeboden in bepaalde winkels en op het web, zal dus best handel zijn, net als die waterflesjes met 28000% marge

----------


## stamgast

> Dus daar zit hem de kneep. Bedankt echt een eye opener.
> Kan ik eindelijk ook die speciale smeltveiligheden bestellen.http://www.kempelektroniks.com/Acces...spx?lang=nl-NL



Reacties zijn hilarisch. Onder andere:

_"Met de nieuwe hi-fi tuning zekeringen in mijn apparatuur was de  performance eerder terughoudend dan verbeterd. Waarom vermeldt Kemp niet  dat de richting van de zekering doorslaggevend is voor de te behalen  kwaliteit? Nadat ik de zekering had omgedraaid speelde mijn cd speler  wèl de sterren van de hemel...__"
_

----------


## laserguy

HELP!! Daar bestaan zelfs tijdschriften voor die die dingen testen en tot de conclusie komen dat ze echt werken of wat??? Man, man, hoe noem je zoiets? Collectieve achterlijkheid?

----------


## Carl

Nou, ja, misschien wel. De handelaren in die troep hebben in elk geval een prima gat in de markt gecreëerd. Er is altijd wel een kringetje goedgelovigen te vinden.....

----------


## speakertech

> Reacties zijn hilarisch. Onder andere:
> 
> _"Met de nieuwe hi-fi tuning zekeringen in mijn apparatuur was de  performance eerder terughoudend dan verbeterd. Waarom vermeldt Kemp niet  dat de richting van de zekering doorslaggevend is voor de te behalen  kwaliteit? Nadat ik de zekering had omgedraaid speelde mijn cd speler  wèl de sterren van de hemel...__"
> _



Zekeringen moet je ook een beetje schuin naar beneden, of liefst vertikaal monteren. De electronen lopen dan altijd in de goede richting, omdat ze makkelijker omlaag gaan als omhoog.
Ik verwonder mij erover dat er mensen zijn die dergelijke onzin geloven en er veel geld aan uitgeven.
Zekeringen met richtinggevoel, te zot om los te lopen. Wat gebeurt er in de volgende halve periode van de netspanning? Zijn daar wellicht roterende zekeringhouders voor?

Speakertech

----------


## chippie

En moet dat dan van + naar - lopen of van - naar + want het is toch een serie schakeling??? Of moet ik het zien als een diode.....sper  of doorlaat........

@ speakertech.....op de handleiding stond ook schudden voor gebruik zodat de electronen zich beter kunnen oriënteren na hun desoriëntatie.....of beter zich resetten na vervoer!!!

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lala

http://link.marktplaats.nl/603609416

Ligt het nu aan mij, of is het een kopie?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> is het een kopie?



Inderdaad, op een originele Atomic staat het Martin logo.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Lala

https://www.troostwijkauctions.com/n...-6581-2004067/

Bril-fucking-jant. Mobiele flightcase........ Dus...

----------


## Carl

Nouja, zo'n kist zonder wielen en vol met kabel, mag je bijna wel tot de onroerende goederen rekenen......

----------


## Radar

http://www.referencetweaks.com/producten.htm

----------


## kvdb013

Klein stukje tekst van deze pagina:

3.  Miracle Wraps Fuses, 13 cm x 2,5 cm.  Gebruik deze Wraps op je Old School stoppen in de meterkast. Bind de Wrap voorzichtig rond de porseleinen stophouder en sluit het met de reeds aan de Wrap bevestigde blauw linnen tape. Na 10 minuten zul je al een flink verschil horen, maar wees geduldig want na 24 uur zul je versteld staan van het uiteindelijke resultaat. Omdat alle Miracle Wraps dezelfde unieke T T L herbalancering functie hebben werkt deze Wrap ook erg goed bij speciale audiophiele stoppen en bij speciale audiophiele elektra groepen. Prijs van een wrap   35,00.

whahahahaha, je gaat het bijna geloven

----------


## showband

http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/speaker...fta_ind=8&fs=1    [br] wat het is weet ik niet, maar het is geen peavey....

----------


## MusicXtra

> whahahahaha, je gaat het bijna geloven



Wist je dat nog niet dan?
Ik heb op iedere gig wraps bij me, duik altijd eerst even in de stoppenkast voor ik iets aansluit. :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

Zijn dan zeker hulzen die over de smeltveiligheid heen geschoven worden zodat die er daar in ieder geval niet uit gaat....

----------


## kvdb013

Let wel het gaat hier om Miracle (wonderen). Gelukkig zijn de wonderen de wereld nog niet uit!

----------


## Rieske

> http://www.referencetweaks.com/producten.htm



Dit is geen domme advertentie; dit is oplichting !  :Wink:  
Maar sommige hifi freaks kun je alles wijs maken...

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Belachelijk! Waarom gelooft nou niemand dat dit ECHT de kwaliteit van je waargenomen geluid verbetert?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kvdb013

als ik nodig naar de wc moet en deze "raps" liggen voorhanden, ben ik bang dat ik er mijn .... mee afveeg. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou gaffa-tape ook werken?

----------


## Superfly

Of Gaffa nou ook helpt, ik weet het niet.
Maar het blijft in iedergeval wel vast zitten.
Misschien krijgt je er wel een strakker geluid ? :Smile: 

Wat een flauwe kul zeg!

----------


## moderator

Be real: Wanneer je zoveel knaken voor een paar vergulde connectoren hebt betaald wil je ook dat ze niet beschadigen!

----------


## ajdeboer

> Be real: Wanneer je zoveel knaken voor een paar vergulde connectoren hebt betaald wil je ook dat ze niet beschadigen!



Dan doe ik er wel bubbelplastic omheen!  :Smile: 
Koop ik direct een hele rol. Kan ik héél veel uitdelen om mee te spelen.
*pets, pets, pats*

----------


## djspeakertje

@AJ, dacht het niet, dat is wel HiFi-grade bubbeltjesplastic! Kost je zo 250 euro per vierkante meter als je een beetje kwaliteit wilt! Voegt de "air" toe aan de zang, en maakt de muziek wat luchtiger, voor de donkere winterdagen die er aan zitten te komen. (Dit spul verkoopt als een tierelier rond de poolcirkel!)


Daan

----------


## ajdeboer

@Daan:

€250,00??
da's geen geld man! Doe mij zo'n rol!!

----------


## NesCio01

Na het lezen van de ad en de vele reacties,
merk ik dat, sinds ik een 'See Thru-hoes'
om m'n MBP heb zitten, deze toch echt
significant sneller is en veel beter presteert.

Dus nu nog blauwe wraps om de connectoren?

grtz


Nes

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Deze blijven toch ook altijd wel leuk...
http://link.marktplaats.nl/585428243

en hij heeft ook nog PA Lampen  :Embarrassment: 

http://link.marktplaats.nl/585429892

----------


## Hitvision

Te koop *200 watt* gitaar versterker met gitaar. Doe mij ook watt.

http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/speakers/610775158-een-gitaar-in-goede-staat-met-boxen.html?

----------


## djspeakertje

Zal die gitaar leuk vinden, dat ie aangesloten is op de koptelefoonuitgang...

Gewoon nulletje teveel, gebeurt wel vaker...


Daan

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Niet echt een domme advertentie, maar moest wel glimlachen toen ik het las:






> Te koop: 
> 
> Carver PT2400 
> 
> Goeie amp, gaat weg ivm 
> aanschaf van een zwaardere amp.



Wil je in het digitale tijdperk een zwaardere versterker hebben dan 24kg. In dit geval bijna een gram per watt.

----------


## badboyscrew

crest 9001 is echt zwaarder  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bones2001

Die zoekt ie waarschijnlijk dan ook.... :Cool:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

http://link.marktplaats.nl/611518522 en wat gaat er mis op afbeelding 2 van deze advertentie...

----------


## renevanh

Ik zie niks doms... behalve een debiel zware DJ monitor...

----------


## 4AC

Kamfilters? Bij de main stack dan he...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## sjig

Naast de echt té zware monitor situatie, de case van de dj ligt wat ver naar voren?
Verder 1 klein puntje, zal hem waarschijnlijk ook niet zijn, maar er mist een logo op 1 van de toppen? 

Nog 1 miniscuul puntje, de linker-boven blinder hangt scheef...?

----------


## Rolandino

opblaasbare overkapping ?

----------


## sjig

Opblaasbare overkapping/tent zie je wel vaker. Ben er zelf alleen echt géén voorstander van. Als je tent ergens een lek heeft wil deze misschien wel blijven staan, maar een flinke regenbui zou maar zo eens slecht kunnen aflopen.....

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Als je goed kijkt zie je een struikeldraad op nekhoogte die ervoor zorgt dat de trussjes die rechtop staan niet omvallen...

----------


## sjig

Lijkt meer op het syndroom van kabelbesparing...
Daaronder loopt er nog een..

----------


## renevanh

Volgens mij zijn dat lijnen om het doorzichtige achterzeil van dat podium strakt te houden, dan dondert niemand er af. Daarom lopen ze ook alle 3 zo mooi parallel met hetzelfde boogje erin.
Bekijk de rechterbovenhoek op de grote foto, is duidelijk een doorzichtig zeil te zien.

----------


## Hitvision

> http://link.marktplaats.nl/611518522 en wat gaat er mis op afbeelding 2 van deze advertentie...



[LOLMODE]Nucleair afval op het podium? [/LOLMODE]

----------


## 4AC

AAARRGHH
http://vernieuwd.marktplaats.nl/a/mu...reviousPage=lr

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

Levensgevaarlijk rigging systeempje...

Het geluid dat er uit komt is waarschijnlijk nog het minst erg van alles.

----------


## renevanh

En ze lopen tot wel 8kHz... lol!

----------


## sjig

Aiks, hoop dat marktplaats die er even afhaalt...

Leuk geprobeerd om de foto te draaien zodat het nog enigzins lijkt dat ze ook kunnen vliegen......

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Hoezo zou marktplaats ze er af halen dan?

Ik kwam ook nog wat tegen vanuit de categorie rare ads...
Kent iemand dit Rainbow Audio Enginering???

In ieder geval verkopen ze hele dure behringers...  :Big Grin: 
http://vernieuwd.marktplaats.nl/a/au...reviousPage=lr

----------


## sjig

Heb eerder meegemaakt (weet niet meer waar :Confused: ) dat iemand iets via mp had gekocht, dit een soort van 'ontplofte' en mp ervoor de schuld kreeg (had mp verder wel gewonnen...)

Rainbow Audio Engineering? Nope, compleet nieuw voor mij  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

En vervolgens hang je zo'n opgewaardeerde Behringer aan een Yamaha digitale tafel en heb je alsnog een slecht geluid. :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Het is net wat onder 'opgewaardeerd' valt want dit lijkt meer op 2 stickertjes  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> AAARRGHH
> http://vernieuwd.marktplaats.nl/a/mu...reviousPage=lr
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Gewoon kopen, uit elkaar trekken zodat je weer 4 12" topkastjes in handen hebt en het 'rigging-materiaal' weer dumpen bij de oud-ijzerboer? Misschien dat je er dan nog een paar tientjes voor terug vangt, je houdt een setje prima bruikbare toppen over en er is weer een "Handige Harry"-vliegsysteem minder in het verkeer gebracht.

----------


## sjig

Als het al leuk klinkt  :Wink:

----------


## NesCio01

Voor u gelezen:

 :Confused: _Zelfs in mono-tracks kunnen er verschillen zitten tussen links en rechts._ :Confused: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

Vond het ook een opzienbarende uitspraak.
En dan wil hij niet eens de award van je ontvangen  :Wink:

----------


## Stefan-w

http://link.marktplaats.nl/637415211

Zou zijn DJ-meubel ook te koop zijn?

----------


## sjig

Misschien iets voor op de huisvrouwen-club?

----------


## Rieske

Wel handig om al je mixen lekker glad te strijken  :Cool:

----------


## NesCio01

The ROCK Hybrid is een kwaliteitskabel die  de unieke 3T- en hybride technologie van Van den Hul combineert. 
Deze  kabel levert een geluidskwaliteit die je normaal gesproken alleen hoort  bij kabels in een veel hogere prijsklasse.


Hoogwaardige interlink kwaliteitskabel, waarschijnlijk de  signaalkabel met de beste prijs/kwaliteit verhouding in het Van den Hul  programma. Alle voordelen van 3T (True Transmission Technology) zijn ook  in deze kabel present zoals een uiterst duurzame constructie,  verouderingsvrije materialen, geen natuurlijke of chemische oxidatie,  bestand tegen hoge temperaturen en afwezigheid van kostbare  grondstoffen. De geleider is opgebouwd uit een solide 0,4 mm conductor  met daaromheen 11 dunne draden, een constructie die de weerstand tot een  uiterst laag niveau reduceert. De L.S.C. hybride carbon laag daaromheen  perfectioneert de kabel verder. De afscherming wordt gevormd door een  dichte mantel van 2 lagen verzilverd koper.

Gehoormatig wordt The ROCK door maar weinig andere kabels geëvenaard  of overtroffen. 

De kabel levert een bijzonder helder geluid, een  enerverende dynamiek, een strak en onvervormd laag en een natuurlijk  hoog. 

De inbrand-tijd is bijzonder kort, al na twee dagen heeft The Rock  z'n maximale kwaliteit bereikt. Ook bij heel lage signaalniveaus blijft  de resolutie onovertroffen.

The ROCK is afgewerkt met hoogwaardige Rhodium RCA connectoren type  C. De externe diameter van de kabel is 0,8 mm. Wordt geleverd per paar,  lengte 1 meter.
====================================
Prijs: €499,00 per paar.
zie
Onze speakers kunnen de deur uit, want in dit geval levert de
kabel een bijzonder helder geluid, een  enerverende dynamiek, 
een strak en onvervormd laag en een natuurlijk  hoog. 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Lala

Pfoe, ik wil ook zo`n teksten kunnen schrijven... Het is bijna overtuigend hoor!  :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

Enerverende dynamiek, dus een dynamiek die je enerveert (=op de zenuwen werkt). Dus 500 euries neerpoten voor iets wat je irriteert. Zééér domme advertentie.

----------


## MusicXtra

Voordeel is wel dat, wanneer de accu van je auto leeg is, je ze als startkabels kunt gebruiken. :Cool: 
Dat hoef je met de gemiddelde Speakon kabel echt niet te proberen.

----------


## speakertech

0,8mm buitendiameter.
Ik heb ook wel eens een cinch kabeltje gehad van pure chinese pulp. Alleen met een thermische striptang te strippen. Drie vezels koper.
Gewoon Tasker c118, vijf tientjes voor een hele rol.......

Speakertech

----------


## sjig

> Gewoon Tasker c118, vijf tientjes voor een hele rol.......



Correctie: 6,1 tientjes  :Wink:

----------


## speakertech

> Correctie: 6,1 tientjes



Voor de particulier wel ja.

Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

Er is weer een probleem bij.
In deze advertentie http://www.hifisupply.nl/index.php?action=extra&extra=A_wetenswaardigheden&  lang=NL,kun je lezen dat kabels van meer dan 20 meter vertraging van het geluid optreden.
Ais ik het uitreken is dat 20/300.000.000 seconde, ofwel 0,06 microseconde.
Er moet dus niet gedelayed worden, maar versneld. Vandaar dat het op de buhne nooit goed klinkt.
Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

Staat wel de gouden tip in wat te doen wanneer het geluid niet lekker uit de speakers komt....
Dan moet je de stekker andersom in het stopcontact doen. 
Ga ik toch eens proberen, samen met de combinatie van snellere zilveren kabels moet dat toch voor een aanzienlijke verbetering zorgen. :Cool:

----------


## mrVazil

doe jij dat nog niet dan Sander? Ik zou toch zeker overwegen om voor brooklynn audio enkel zilveren kabel met gouden interlinks en connectoren te gebruiken, en bij je klanten even testen in welke richting de stekker in het stopcontact moet, kun je ze alle a merken ver achter je laten!

----------


## soundsystem

> Staat wel de gouden tip in wat te doen wanneer het geluid niet lekker uit de speakers komt....
> Dan moet je de stekker andersom in het stopcontact doen.



Sander, laat die mensen de stekker van je amprack eens omdraaien, ben benieuwd hoe ze zo'n CEE 32A gaan omdraaien  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

Met een 32A CEE hoeft het niet, daar komt draaistroom uit. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik kan wel een speciale adaptor leveren waarmee de fases 110° i.p.v. 120° worden verschoven, daarme wordt het geluid iets sneller.

----------


## Gast1401081

das de Concorde adapter, daarmee draait de stroom sneller dan het geluid...

----------


## kvdb013

Oei, die zal zeker niet goedkoop zijn!

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> Met een 32A CEE hoeft het niet, daar komt draaistroom uit.



Ja maar is er ooit wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar de voorkeur van apparaten voor links of rechts draaiende velden?
Ik kan me zo voorstellen dat al die volten helemaal tureluurs worden als de opeens de andere kant op moeten...
Daar krijg je kromme volten van en die stromen niet meer lekker door de kabels. Bij ophoping of een knik in het snoer krijg je dan verstopping. Een een versterker met obstipatie is helemaal niet leuk...

----------


## Joost van Ens

> das de Concorde adapter, daarmee draait de stroom sneller dan het geluid...



Die heb ik vroeger nog gebruikt i.s.m. een sl 1200. Was geen succes. Nummer was al afgelopen voordat de naald de single raakte. Met 12" ging het iets beter.

----------


## stamgast

"Sommige kabels klinken na de aanschaf niet of zeer slecht. Na een  periode van ca 12 uur gaan ze langzaamaan beter klinken. De meeste  kabels zijn na ca. 1 uur echt ingespeeld en zullen hun volledige  karakter laten horen."

----------


## Altec

Ondertussen op de redactie van hifisupply.nl ......

----------


## vasco

> ...bestand tegen hoge temperaturen...



Wel fijn als je huis afbrand heeft de brandweer een lekker deuntje bij het blussen.

----------


## speakertech

> Staat wel de gouden tip in wat te doen wanneer het geluid niet lekker uit de speakers komt....
> Dan moet je de stekker andersom in het stopcontact doen. 
> Ga ik toch eens proberen, samen met de combinatie van snellere zilveren kabels moet dat toch voor een aanzienlijke verbetering zorgen.



Niet doen!!! Er staat duidelijk genoeg dat het geluid daarna niet meer uit de speakers komt. Je disco wordt dan wel heel erg zacht en een band valt terug naar de jaren vijftig toen het vaak nog allemaal akoestisch ging.

Speakertech

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Hier een set voor de proefi..., euuuuh perfi..., euuuuuuuuuuh pirfes..., euuuuuuh BEROEPSMATIGE DJ.
http://link.marktplaats.nl/639941419


Het is wat...

----------


## renevanh

Damn... ik had freelance docent Nederlands moeten worden... weer een klant :P

----------


## kvdb013

Ik geloof niet dat ie wilem heet, als je eigen naam al niet kan spellen is het erg met je gesteld!

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> Ik geloof niet dat ie wilem heet, als je eigen naam al niet kan spellen is het erg met je gesteld!



Waarom geloof je dat niet?

Wilem is een hele gebruikelijke naam hoor, zowel in Engeland als Duitsland zelfs jaren heel populair geweest.

----------


## sjig

Hier niet veel anders :Smile:

----------


## ajdeboer

Met wel 2 'real' speakers....  :Smile:

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Gaan we nu alle adv. met spelfouten hier vermelden?

----------


## sjig

Nee, dan zal het forum meer opslag ruimte moeten kopen  :Wink:

----------


## mvdwerff

> Hier niet veel anders




De stereotoren is ook spelend mee te nemen!

----------


## Robert H

> De stereotoren is ook spelend mee te nemen!



En als je een onzinbieding doet, wordt Wilem z'n teen verwijderd...

----------


## Robni7

> Hier een set voor de proefi..., euuuuh perfi..., euuuuuuuuuuh pirfes..., euuuuuuh BEROEPSMATIGE DJ.
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/639941419
> 
> 
> Het is wat...



Waarschijnlijk heet 'ie willem, maar kon hij het niet goed spellen... (wilem)

Natuurlijk ook BOXE met 250 WAT  :Big Grin: 

Ps. Wat een prul voor die prijs zeg...

----------


## Robni7

> Hier niet veel anders







> ozin .bider wort me teen  verwijder





M'n teen! Hoe moeilijk kan het zijn om iets goed te spellen?

----------


## beyma

:Big Grin:  het gaat nog verder:





> TE KOOP EEN VERSTERKER .250 WATT P/KNAL



250 Watt per knal , leuk voor oud en nieuw !

Maar, hij is wel 





> SIERJUIS

----------


## speakertech

> Natuurlijk ook BOXE met 250 WAT 
> 
> Ps. Wat een prul voor die prijs zeg...



Tja als je alleen PA doet, heb je geen verstand van dit soort BOXE. Dit zijn wel studio speakers ,het staat er nota bene op!!
Waar het *wat* zit weet ik ook niet.

Speakertech

----------


## SPS

> Tja als je alleen PA doet, heb je geen verstand van dit soort BOXE. Dit zijn wel studio speakers ,het staat er nota bene op!!
> Waar het *wat* zit weet ik ook niet.
> 
> Speakertech



Het *wat* zit waarschijnlijk IN de boxen (dempingswat(ten)) :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## vasco

> Waarschijnlijk heet 'ie willem, maar kon hij het niet goed spellen... (wilem)



Niet zo ouderwets, oude namen - nieuwe spelling  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Of bedoelt hij "(ik) wil em".

----------


## Robni7

Wilem's andere advertentie: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/audio-tv...reviousPage=lr 




> ET IS GEEN ROMMELMARK HIER



Nee, natuurlijk niet!




> DE MAGA GELUID



Ben ik niet op de hoogte? Wat is "MAGA" geluid? "Meteen Aan Gort Aangesloten"?

----------


## Lala

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/audio-tv...reviousPage=lr

Damn, cursus Nederlands zou niet slecht zijn!

----------


## sjig

> _natuurlijk kunt u bij ons pinnen!!_



Oops, sorry paar nulletjes te veel....

----------


## Robni7

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr 




> Wattage: Minder dan 200 Watt



Ik denk wel héél veel minder dan 200w...

----------


## timmetje

Is dat nou gevaarlijk, zo'n paneel?

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

----------


## Joost van Ens

Niet per definitie. Hangt er maar net van af hoe je het aansluit en hoe je speakers bedraad zijn.

----------


## timmetje

> Niet per definitie. Hangt er maar net van af hoe je het aansluit en hoe je speakers bedraad zijn.



Mijn vraag was niet serieus...  :Wink: 

Ging meer over de prachtige naam die het paneel van z'n eigenaar heeft gekregen.

----------


## vasco

Misschien dat Sander (MusicXtra) weet hoe hard dit PATS paneel aankomt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Is dat nou gevaarlijk, zo'n paneel?
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr




"80,- kun je de soldeerbout niet voor pakken" 

Moet jij eens opletten, dat kan ik voor 0,-! (zo, gedaan.) Zonder gein, 80,- is belachelijk veel geld voor wat je krijgt:
Voor iets meer dan de helft van het geld maak je zn ding zelf... (zonder banaanstekkers natuurlijk, die slaan echt nergens meer op)


Daan

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> (zonder banaanstekkers natuurlijk, die slaan echt nergens meer op)



Heerlijk die goede oude tijd met die dubbele banaanstekkkers....

Toen ik in mijn MAVO-tijd regelmatig bij een bepaalde radiozaak in Den Haag kwam stond er altijd een bak met die stekkers op de balie. Na 30 jaar was ik er onlangs weer en raad eens... Die bak, met dezelfde stekkers, stond er nog steeds! 

Zijn er kenners op dit forum die hieruit op kunnen maken welke zaak dit is? Hint: De sigarenlucht is na 30 jaar ook nog niet helemaal verdwenen....

----------


## Fridge

Stuut en Bruin? (die is dicht) :-(

----------


## vasco

Kwam tijdens mijn MTS-tijd in Den Haag ook erg vaak bij die winkel voor componenten. Zo zie je maar dat tijden veranderen (en kijkt even terug op die leuke tijd van snuffelen in bakken naar de juiste componenten en onderdelen  :Wink: ).

----------


## speakertech

> Heerlijk die goede oude tijd met die dubbele banaanstekkkers....



Die stekers zijn meestal van het Amerikaanse merk POMONA Electronics. Ze maken vele soorten verloopstekers etc. De prijs liegt er meestal niet om.



Speakertech

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> Stuut en Bruin? (die is dicht) :-(



Nee, de zaak is er nog steeds (vorige maand in ieder geval), zit er niet heel ver vandaan.

Hint: Het is een hele stille straat....

----------


## Carl

Meer een soort van kade, dacht ik...??

----------


## Job

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

je geld gaat in rook op

----------


## Altec

ik gok op een typo daar

----------


## sjig

Ik wed op een typo daar  :Wink: 

Hij zegt ook later in de tekst: 200,00 euro

----------


## Altec

> Ik wed op een typo daar 
> 
> Hij zegt ook later in de tekst: 200,00 euro



Het was ook sarcasme van mijn kant  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sjig

> Het was ook sarcasme van mijn kant



Ik wed/gok erop dat jij niet liegt  :Wink:

----------


## Altec

> Ik wed/gok erop dat jij niet liegt



Daar zou je best gelijk in kunnen hebben  :Cool:

----------


## sjig

> Daar zou je best gelijk in kunnen hebben



Ik wed/gok ook dat deze conversatie best wel doelloos is, en eigenlijk nergens op slaat  :Wink: 

Kijk eens hoe de beste man zijn movingheads ophangt. Gelukkig gaat ie niet over op iets groters....
Raar maar waar: de ophangbeugels zitten er ook bij!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Deze microfoon een Shure noemen is dom, maar dat is volegns mij niet het enige. Ik heb mijn twijfels bij de echtheid van deze SR25:
http://link.marktplaats.nl/656039593

De zwarte rand onderaan ontbreekt (iets dat normaal een kenmerk is van de SR30), er wordt een dubieuze kabel + klem bijgeleverd en de originele verpakking + papieren ontbreken. Wat denken jullie?

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Weet je het zeker?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BMllR1EYe0&noredirect=1

----------


## Robni7

> Deze microfoon een Shure noemen is dom, maar dat is volegns mij niet het enige. Ik heb mijn twijfels bij de echtheid van deze SR25:
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/656039593
> 
> De zwarte rand onderaan ontbreekt (iets dat normaal een kenmerk is van de SR30), er wordt een dubieuze kabel + klem bijgeleverd en de originele verpakking + papieren ontbreken. Wat denken jullie?



Ik denk nep, maar ik kan het goed fout hebben, 'k heb niet zo'n verstand van deze mic.

Ps. Je mag zelf uitmaken of je "Mustafa" vertrouwt…

----------


## RayM

*2 x dap audio pdi-100* Om a simetrisch geluid simetrisch te maken.

 :Smile:

----------


## speakertech

> *2 x dap audio pdi-100* Om a simetrisch geluid simetrisch te maken.



Altijd handig, als je de luidsprekers maar aan een kant van het podium kunt opstellen :Embarrassment: 

Speakertech

----------


## Rieske

"Eigen Gewicht voor één Manfrotto 387-XU : 39 kg/stuk (incl. 3 wielen). Hefcapaciteit 80 kg (kan in de praktijk +/- 150 kg per wind-up tillen)."

 Trek je lekker niks aan van de specificaties van de fabrikant !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hitvision

Ik weet niet of deze recones gaan passen  :Smile: 

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

----------


## muppet

Deze is gewoon te mooi, om niet te delen met jullie.

KlikkerdeKlik!

----------


## 4AC

Hahahaha, ge-wel-dig!
 :Big Grin: 

Ook mooi, van dezelfde adverteerder: klik

----------


## NesCio01

> Deze is gewoon te mooi, om niet te delen met jullie.
> 
> KlikkerdeKlik!



Onder het mom: Hoe loop ik (verbaal) leeg........
@lol

Mocht je ze op maandag, woensdag of dinsdag gaan ophalen........
trek voor het deurcontact maar vast een aardig stiefkwartiertje uit.
Het helpt als je je in-ears draagt.....

grtz

Nes

----------


## Ericsamandj

Dat kan toch niet gemeend zijn? :Big Grin: 

Volgens mij iemand die zit te trollen uit verveling.

----------


## sjig

"er is zo juist een vraag gekomen vanuit het publiek"

Hartstikke fake dit allemaal, maar wel hilarisch  :Smile:

----------


## drbeat

Blijkt mijn stelling weer perfect te kloppen: er lopen meer gekken los rond op deze wereld dan dat er vast zitten........

----------


## frederic

Te koop : 2 X    Mackie SA1232z
1300w stroom erop en super strak geluid

----------


## frederic

> Deze is gewoon te mooi, om niet te delen met jullie.
> 
> KlikkerdeKlik!



En als je strijk kralen moet hebben allen daarheen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> Te koop : 2 X Mackie SA1232z
> 1300w stroom erop en super strak geluid



Sorry zie de fout niet, behalve dat het een rommelige verhaal is en dat die 1300W waarschijnlijk alleen haalbaar is met wind mee en bergafwaardst.

OF zijn het geen actieve speakers?

----------


## baumann

Ik zou er ook geen stroom op zetten..

----------


## sjig

Ik zou er wel stroom opzetten, zo werken actieve speakers nou eenmaal ....
1300w is het vermogen dat de versterker levert. Misschien alleen het woord stroom eruit halen.

----------


## Carl

Je kunt er alleen spanning op zetten, stroom gaat erdoor lopen als gevolg van die spanning.
Je kunt er dus ook geen 1300Watt op zetten, dat neemt het ding zelf op. (als dat al waar is.....)

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Maar als dat al als zeer domme advertentie wordt bestempeld, kun je heel marktplaats wel hier neer gaan zetten. Ok het is misschien helemaal correct, Maar om het zeer dom te noemen vind ik wat ver gaan. Ik las het trouwens anders, namelijk: "1300watt. Stroom erop en super strak geluid." Dacht ook dat het hier om actieve speakers ging.

----------


## Fridge

Gevaarlijke rookdoos.....

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Sorry ik snap hem niet.

----------


## timmetje

"Mismaker".

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Dat is inderdaad wel een hele domme advertentie  :Confused:

----------


## timmetje

Het is in elk geval de 'uitleg' van de advertentie die jij niet snapte. Of je 'm dom vindt of niet mag je zelf uitmaken...  :Wink:

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Sorry misschien verkeerde smiley. Ik vind het namelijk inderdaad wel een domme spelfout. Vooral als je denkt dat je hem gaat kunnen verkopen als zijnde een mistmaker.

----------


## Fridge

ik vond het vooral lollig omdat ik meteen een visual had van een rookdoos die alle feestgasten aan het mismaken was. De mismaker!! *jingle*    :-)

----------


## renevanh

http://www.marktplaats.nl/verkopers/19704854.html

Niet zozeer heel dom, maar lijkt geen zuivere koffie.
Iemand nog wat LEDparren kwijt?

----------


## Podium Verhuur

12 ledparren is toch niet zo spannend? Gezien het merk kan ik me voorstellen dat hij ze kwijt wil.

----------


## renevanh

Neuh... maar een niet bestaand bedrijf wat ook een iPhone zonder lader en een paar mobiele verkeerslichten waar duidelijk de eigendomssticker af gehaald is probeert te verkopen met de tekst 'zo snel mogelijk' doet toch wel wat bellen rinkelen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Dat van die stoplichten had ik inderdaad niet gezien is wat raar.De Iphone lijkt me niet heel raar, de originele doos is er nog etc.
Da het bedrijf niet bestaat verbaast me niks ook gezien de spulletjes die hij aanbiedt. Lijkt me op 1 van de vele hobbyboeren.

Op zich zijn alle dingen los niet zo raar, maar als je echter alles zo bij elkaar ziet wordt het inderdaad wel dubieus en is goed nadenken bij eventuele aankoop inderdaad wel heel erg slim.

----------


## sjig

Zwarte iPhone, in het doosje van een witte iPhone????

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer iets eruit ziet als een eend, loopt als een eend en kwaakt als een eend. Dan is het heel waarschijnlijk ook een eend.....
En als je zelf een Iphone hebt kun je het doosje mooi gebruiken om een gestolen Iphone in te verkopen.  :Smile:

----------


## Podium Verhuur

HEt is niet een hele lange advertentie, maar volgens mij staat er duidelijk:foto is enkel ter info

----------


## MusicXtra

Vind 500 euro voor een gebruikte Iphone 4 MET SIM lock en zonder lader erg veel geld.....

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Lol, ik vind een telefoon boven 29 euro al zonde van het geld.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Vind 500 euro voor een gebruikte Iphone 4 MET SIM lock en zonder lader erg veel geld.....



Daar krijg je bij mij een iphone 5 voor, met sim-lock, en ladert…

----------


## Rieske

Niet echt pro audio maar toch wel lachen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/audio-tv...viousPage=home

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Niet echt pro audio maar toch wel lachen 
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/audio-tv...viousPage=home



Weer zo'n Marktplaats-advertentie met een hoog 'Romana op de scooter'-gehalte. Altijd lachen. Maar eigenlijk diep triest. Ach ja...  :Wink:

----------


## sjig

Hier kan ik dus echt niet tegen  :Mad:

----------


## Roeltej

Tja, dan kijk je niet he ;p

----------


## sjig

Als dat toch eens kon...

Advertentie is nu al weg  :Confused:

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Advertentie is nu al weg



Haha, klopt. Toch wel verdacht.

----------


## michelt

ik kan er ook niet tegen maar het blijft leuk  :Smile: 
http://diensten-vakmensen.marktplaat...channelId=1771
en alle kabels die ze verkopen.
en er is er weer een nieuwe bij http://www.cardas.com/
Ik kreeg ongeveer dezelfde gratis bij aanschaf van een pc.
220 volt is toch al vervuilt kijk maar naar de afstand vanaf je stopcontact naar je meterkast.
wanneer komt er xlr op consumenten apparatuur  :Embarrassment: (ik weet het. dit heeft gen zin zin voor die ene meter)
hoewel er is een bedrijf en dat legt ongebelanceerde kabels vrolijk over en langs voedingen.
dubbel afgeschermde kabels zijn wel beter en ze zitten beter in elkaar.
maar de prijzen zijn echt van de zotten ik haal er liever een speaker voor.

----------


## sjig

Deze is nog erger, 2 kabeltjes van 3m en dan een DEMO prijs van 1800 euro  :Mad: 

Voor deze prijs kunnen ze toch op z'n minst de dikte erbij zetten  :Confused:

----------


## qvt

Ik ben deze kabels ook gaan maken, de ferrari is alvast besteld...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> ik kan er ook niet tegen maar het blijft leuk 
> http://diensten-vakmensen.marktplaat...channelId=1771
> en alle kabels die ze verkopen.
> en er is er weer een nieuwe bij http://www.cardas.com/
> Ik kreeg ongeveer dezelfde gratis bij aanschaf van een pc.
> 220 volt is toch al vervuilt kijk maar naar de afstand vanaf je stopcontact naar je meterkast.
> wanneer komt er xlr op consumenten apparatuur (ik weet het. dit heeft gen zin zin voor die ene meter)
> hoewel er is een bedrijf en dat legt ongebelanceerde kabels vrolijk over en langs voedingen.
> dubbel afgeschermde kabels zijn wel beter en ze zitten beter in elkaar.
> maar de prijzen zijn echt van de zotten ik haal er liever een speaker voor.



Het is trouwens niet helemaal dezelfde euro kabel die je bij de pc krijgt, deze kabels gebruikt voor apparaten die heel heet kunnen worden, dit type is de c15 ipc de c13. Deze stekkers kunnen gebruikt worden tot 155 graden Celcius ipv tot 70 graden Celcius. Dat heb je uiteraard wel nodig voor een versterker, vooral in je huiskamer worden de versterkers natuurlijk makkelijk heter dan 70 graden. ;-)

----------


## frederic

Voor 2000 kom ik ze wel aansluiten. Vanuit belgie.

----------


## vasco

> Deze is nog erger, 2 kabeltjes van 3m en dan een DEMO prijs van 1800 euro



En een mooi bod van 20 euro op die kabels  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Ik ben deze kabels ook gaan maken, de ferrari is alvast besteld...



Als je kabels met powercon maakt zijn ze voor een doorsnee HiFi-g**le gebruiker al bijzonder. Kun je extra kosten rekenen voor het ombouwen van hun apparatuur want daar moet natuurlijk ook die geweldige powercon connector in  :Cool:

----------


## AH

Maar als hij ze nu wel verkoopt voor die prijs ? 
Wie is er dan dom ?

----------


## drbeat

> Deze stekkers kunnen gebruikt worden tot 155 graden Celcius ipv tot 70 graden Celcius. Dat heb je uiteraard wel nodig voor een versterker..



Tot 155 graden Celcius... dus ik kan met die versterker natuurlijk ook FRIETUREN!!! mmmm.... HEERLIJKE VERSTERKER.....een die ik kan gebruiken voor een lekker stukje muziek en kan gebruiken als element voor mijn frieteuse om een lekker snack te bakken.... 

Kom maar op met die BITTERBALLEN EN HAPJES!!!!



Wat een onzin staat er toch bij die audiofielen met hun kabeltjes en stekkertjes... en ondertussen zijn ze wild van die banaanstekkertjes... pfffff Nee laat die jongens maar lekker BAKKEN....;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Op de site staan een paar heel aardige XLR kabels, slechts € 1650,- per paar....
Als ik nou eens één paar van die kabels per week weet te verkopen......

----------


## drbeat

dan kun je bij een verdubbeling van je omzet per week al de bestelling doen voor je nieuw aan te schaffen scheur bolide....

Mercedes of Ferrari? of een ander mooi scheurijzer... Motortje of zo... Honda Goldwing of zo? of een Orange Choppers/ PJD handmade chopper met discovery documantaire er bij?? 

Wel gouden handel... Waarom verkoop ik eigenlijk niet van die kabels??

----------


## frederic

Zouden we die verkopers geen peer kunnen stoven van 155 graden?
Vb xlr kabels zoals ze gebruiken tijdens optredens van 'Metalica' aansmeren.

----------


## jans

> ik kan er ook niet tegen maar het blijft leuk 
> http://diensten-vakmensen.marktplaat...channelId=1771
> en alle kabels die ze verkopen.
> en er is er weer een nieuwe bij http://www.cardas.com/
> Ik kreeg ongeveer dezelfde gratis bij aanschaf van een pc.
> 220 volt is toch al vervuilt kijk maar naar de afstand vanaf je stopcontact naar je meterkast.
> wanneer komt er xlr op consumenten apparatuur (ik weet het. dit heeft gen zin zin voor die ene meter)
> hoewel er is een bedrijf en dat legt ongebelanceerde kabels vrolijk over en langs voedingen.
> dubbel afgeschermde kabels zijn wel beter en ze zitten beter in elkaar.
> maar de prijzen zijn echt van de zotten ik haal er liever een speaker voor.



Let wel op: dit werkt alleen als je de smeltveiligheden in je gehele keten vervangd door gouden smeltveiligheden. Daarnaast draait alles op een eigen groene niet stinkende energievoorziening.

----------


## Robni7

Ilegal en piero jonguh!

deze jongens pakken wel de klanten die geen verstand ervan hebben van de drive-ins af.
maarja, die beschrijving dan ook...

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

welkom bij "DJ sets en draaitafels":
http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

----------


## MusicXtra

> deze jongens pakken wel de klanten die geen verstand ervan hebben van de drive-ins af.



Zolang je deze jongens als concurrent ziet hoor je eigenlijk niet op dit forum thuis. :Cool:

----------


## Robni7

> Zolang je deze jongens als concurrent ziet hoor je eigenlijk niet op dit forum thuis.



Haha, eigenlijk wel, maar helaas kiezen mensen zonder gezond verstand toch deze goedkope jongens over "echte" drive ins.

Stom inderdaad, maarja, ik kan er niks tegen doen :Frown:

----------


## drbeat

> Zolang je deze jongens als concurrent ziet hoor je eigenlijk niet op dit forum thuis.



inderdaad... En de klantjes die bij deze jongens aankloppen zoeken geen professionele DJ maar een gezellig stel jongens die wat muziek draaien op de BBQ van de buurt, of de 180e verjaardag van oma greetje of de 12e verjaardag van liesbetje die net klaar is met haar basisschool....

Maar wel leuk hoe ze het doen... je moet toch ergens beginnen....of misschien wel eindigen dat ze er na verloop van tijd de brui er aan geven omdat ze het niet leuk vinden....

Tja... ze kunnen ook ergens op een bankje overlast gaan geven en van die speciale rookstokjes oproken....ik zie dit toch wat liever.....dat ze marktplaats een beetje spammen....

----------


## Robni7

> Tja... ze kunnen ook ergens op een bankje overlast gaan geven en van die speciale rookstokjes oproken....ik zie dit toch wat liever.....dat ze marktplaats een beetje spammen....



Dat wel natuurlijk...

----------


## NesCio01

> Tja... ze kunnen ook ergens op een bankje overlast gaan geven en van die speciale rookstokjes oproken....ik zie dit toch wat liever.....dat ze marktplaats een beetje spammen....




Idd, beter jeugd met een doel, dan van die 'doellozen'......

grtz

Nes

----------


## Gast1401081

http://link.marktplaats.nl/712957085 
die heeft dus bijna 2500 cd’s op MP staan, allemaal mét index, jaartal etc..

----------


## DJ Antoon

> http://link.marktplaats.nl/712957085 
> die heeft dus bijna 2500 cds op MP staan, allemaal mét index, jaartal etc..



Dat op markplaats zetten heb je al een dagtaak aan...

----------


## frederic

Er bestaan denk ik wel app's om dat te automatiseren.

----------


## Kasper

Da's een gekke Meat Loaf!

Maar voor de liefhebber: die CD van Ilse de Lange kun je gerust kopen. Ze speelt daarop nummers van John Hiatt. Met een band werelds in vorm! Is een van mijn favoriete CD's. Niet zo bekend maar een absolute aanrader!

groet,
Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit is nog eens een hoogwerker.... Working height maar liefst 1250 meter!

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Dit is nog eens een hoogwerker.... Working height maar liefst 1250 meter!



Tot op zekere hoogte wel ja... LOL

----------


## DJ Antoon

Aanzet tot oplichting.  :Mad: 

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

Tip marktplaats ook even zodat hij eraf gegooid word.

----------


## FOHje

Heb ik gedaan  :Wink:

----------


## sjig

Me 2!

(10 tekens...)

----------


## FOHje

"_te koop type plaatjes voor je sennheiser mic
deze zijn g3 en freq range b,626-668 mhz dus nieuwe rekwentie
je verkoopt je oude mic makelijker
oude plaatje er af nieuwe er op klaar is kees"


_​hahahah, wat een gek!

----------


## showband

> Dit is nog eens een hoogwerker.... Working height maar liefst 1250 meter!







> Tot op zekere hoogte wel ja... LOL



ze bedoelen dat je hem ook op 1250meter hoogte neer kan zetten.
vandaar de aanduiding ...."alpen duitsland"

 :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

iemand op zoek naar een setje tussenpalen??? Misschien is dit een idee...
http://link.marktplaats.nl/752557533

----------


## NesCio01

> iemand op zoek naar een setje tussenpalen??? Misschien is dit een idee...
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/752557533



en met een spijker de draad loshalen?
klik
grtz

Nes

----------


## Hitvision

Niet echt een domme advertentie maar ik vroeg me wel af wat er met de extra 'ruimte' wordt gedaan. Zijn die versterkers 90cm diep?

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

----------


## VrijeVogel

Kun je twee kanten vullen met apparatuur? Of dezelfde afmeting als de cases van de speakers....

----------


## Gast1401081

volgens mij rijdt dat ding minder heen en weer als hij los achterin de bus staat,.,.

----------


## MusicXtra

Of minder van voor naar achter. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zou dat een case zijn voor die 1HE amps waar enige jaren geleden een foto van over het internet zwierf?

----------


## Gast1401081

voor die Crown BelchFire  bedoelde je? 

ben ik blij dat we hier selfpowerd zijn….

----------


## DJ Paul M

> voor die Crown BelchFire  bedoelde je? 
> 
> ben ik blij dat we hier selfpowerd zijn….



_'Stuff the art and engineering
Just give us the fame and money'_

Whahahah

----------


## djspeakertje

Sizes: 
Big Enough
Big Enough (metric)

Heerlijk dit! Bijzonder fijne start van de zondag  :Smile:

----------


## goldsound

http://www.2dehands.be/muziek/muziek...-58134882.html

Over laddertrus gesproken, check de foto's

----------


## NesCio01

> http://www.2dehands.be/muziek/muziek...-58134882.html
> 
> Over laddertrus gesproken, check de foto's




Deze zal wss zijn om de 'nieuwe leer' te brengen?

Speakeropstelling is op z'n minst ook opmerkelijk en vraagt imo
om faseproblemen :Cool: .

grtz

Nes

----------


## Hitvision

> Speakeropstelling is op z'n minst ook opmerkelijk en vraagt imo
> om faseproblemen.Nes



Nieuwe 5.1 opstelling  :Smile:

----------


## speakertech

Waarschijnlijk zijn de foto's ook door de vertaalsoftware gegaan, net als de tekst. Laddertruss is dan afgebeeld als een ladder als truss :Cool: 

Speakertech

----------


## VrijeVogel

Mits men de belasting niet overschreden wordt, is op het etatistische na eigenlijk wel geniaal.

Er zijn aan de zijkanten zelfs twee plateau's (voor de verf emmer?)

Wat maf is dat hij rustig op een bureaustoel achter zijn laptop zit (playlist aanvullen?

----------


## speakertech

Zou die variac boven op de apparatuurkist dienen als totaal volumeregeling?



Speakertech

----------


## NesCio01

Voor u gelezen:
================
_"was in het weekend bij een collega (zanger) kijken/luisteren en die 
zei:  ik heb m'n speakers anders aangesloten, ipv. sub. en dan naar top. 
Ga  ik nu van top naar sub! ik vroeg : waarom, het antwoord was" nu gaat de 
'galm' niet meer over de subs maar alleen over de tops!
 Klopt dit? heeft iemand hier 'ervaring' mee?"_
===========

grtz

Nes

----------


## djspeakertje

Kwam hem ook tegen ja, toch fijn dat er nog echte techneuten zijn...


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

> Kwam hem ook tegen ja, toch fijn dat er nog echte techneuten zijn...
> 
> 
> Daan



[offtopic]
Kwam je dat taperack van 30 HE ook tegen?

Zat een berekening bij 30 * 4,4 = 1.32 mtr hoog.
D8 dan nog 10 cm voor de wielen.......

Zelf heb ik net een nieuw rack, lang over gemeten om toch
maar zo ergonomisch te kunnen werken. Ook nog even info
in de keukenhoek ingewonnen  :Smile: .

Mijn meting kwam uit op onderzijde tafel op 94 cm en ik heb
relatief 16 HE, bruikbaar 14HE.

[/offtopic] = [ontopic]

reactie op jouw foto:
De Variac is er iig om je het uitzicht te ontnemen......


grtz

Nes

----------


## JeroenE

> Voor u gelezen:
> ================
> _"was in het weekend bij een collega (zanger) kijken/luisteren en die 
> zei:  ik heb m'n speakers anders aangesloten, ipv. sub. en dan naar top. 
> Ga  ik nu van top naar sub! ik vroeg : waarom, het antwoord was" nu gaat de 
> 'galm' niet meer over de subs maar alleen over de tops!
>  Klopt dit? heeft iemand hier 'ervaring' mee?"_
> ===========
> 
> ...



Kwam 'm ook tegen... ;(

----------


## NesCio01

Hoeveel HE?



grtz

Nes

----------


## VrijeVogel

http://link.marktplaats.nl/770382533





> 2 leuke dj boxen met draad. komt goed hard geluid uit! Wattage niet aangegeven dus voor mij ombekend. Een minpunt* 1 woofer doet het niet meer maar zet evengoed nog genoeg bass in* om de spullen te laten trillen. Je zou eventueel andere 10" woofer in kunne zetten 25cm) de speakers zijn makkelijk te tillen me hand grepen die er op zitten. Hoogte 61 cm - breedte 32 - diepte 27.50cm

----------


## VrijeVogel

> Voor u gelezen:
> ================
> _"was in het weekend bij een collega (zanger) kijken/luisteren en die 
> zei:  ik heb m'n speakers anders aangesloten, ipv. sub. en dan naar top. 
> Ga  ik nu van top naar sub! ik vroeg : waarom, het antwoord was" nu gaat de 
> 'galm' niet meer over de subs maar alleen over de tops!
>  Klopt dit? heeft iemand hier 'ervaring' mee?"_
> ===========
> 
> ...



Was dat de man / vrouw van deze foto?

----------


## NesCio01

> Was dat de man / vrouw van deze foto?



Is op mijn foto de man/vrouw weggelopen? Ik zie hem/haar er niet op staan  :Cool: .

Bij de vraag stond geen foto  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Carl

Vast niet, die foto is niet in Europa gemaakt

----------


## theo

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr
Kijk dat is wat we willen agressiefe toppen.
Niks uitgebalanceerd en recht, maar vies en hoog dat moet erin.

----------


## NesCio01

> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr
> Kijk dat is wat we willen agressiefe toppen.
> Niks uitgebalanceerd en recht, maar vies en hoog dat moet erin.



Prijs € 350,=; voor € 300,= gaan ze de deur uit...... :Confused: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## michelt

een cursus Nederlands zou niet verkeerd zijn. 
*zitten nieuwe eminence 15 inch 500 watt speakers in de drivers* 

deze is ook wel leuk.
ik heb ze gevonden hoor mega speakers die 1000 watt kunnen hebben voor een aantrekelijke prijs.
http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

----------


## Stoney3K

> Zou die variac boven op de apparatuurkist dienen als totaal volumeregeling?



Dat is natuurlijk hun ultrarevolutionaire Grand MA versie nul punt nul-nul-nul-nul-één. In bèta-test.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RayM

Op Marktplaats: 
TC Helicon MP75 Microfoon

_Daar ik zelf een op stem gemaakte microfoon hebt, gaat deze in de verkoop. _  :Confused:

----------


## SPS

> Op Marktplaats: 
> TC Helicon MP75 Microfoon
> 
> _Daar ik zelf een op stem gemaakte microfoon hebt, gaat deze in de verkoop. _



Ja,ja dat wist jij nog niet he, dat dat kon! :Wink:

----------


## frederic

> Ja,ja dat wist jij nog niet he, dat dat kon!



Het is waarschijnlijk een microfoon die niet werkt, zodat ze hem niet kunnen horen zingen.

----------


## sjig

Niet vreselijk, maar eeeeuh ruimtegebrek .....

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr

----------


## RayM

> Niet vreselijk, maar eeeeuh ruimtegebrek .....
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr



Lol, woont zeker in een enveloppe.

----------


## frederic

39€ stuk, en naar U toegezonden met garantie 75€?




> *Beschrijving*We bieden een grote partij aan van het merk Showtec. Betreft de LED par 56 zwart. Nieuwprijs is normaal 39 euro, verwacht geen extreme kortingen!
> 
> Levering incl. garantie van 2 jaar en verzending bij 75 euro.

----------


## qvt

> 39€ stuk, en naar U toegezonden met garantie 75€?



Waarschijnlijk gratis verzending vanaf 75,-  :Wink:

----------


## RayM

Marktplaats:

*Beschrijving*3 microfoons met kabel.
past niet met mijn mengpanel.

----------


## Rieske

Aangeboden op Marktplaats : 

_In totaal 8 stuks Dpa 4066 headset's uitgevoerd met Microsoft connector. Vraagprijs €275/stuk. 
8 stuks voor €2000,
_
Windows 7 of 8 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## arjenv

aangeboden op marktplaats:  
http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr


uhm...wat zijn het nu? Rcf subs? eigenlijk accoustic line? Ivens?  of.... gewoon toch zelfbouw?

----------


## sjig

> aangeboden op marktplaats:  
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/muziek-e...reviousPage=lr
> 
> 
> uhm...wat zijn het nu? Rcf subs? eigenlijk accoustic line? Ivens?  of.... gewoon toch zelfbouw?



Uhm, kopieën van de Seeburgs, gebouwd door Iven, geladen met RCF  :Wink:

----------


## arjenv

precies, maar zeg dat dan ook.:-)

----------


## SPS

> precies, maar zeg dat dan ook.:-)



Zegt ie toch ook?
quote

*Beschrijving*

*2 RCF hybride subs*

De sub's zijn gebouwd door IVEN Luidsprekerbouw. Er zitten RCF L15P540 speakers in. Eigenlijk kopieen van de Acoustic Line TSE 15" sub. unquote.

Is precies wat het is............
(zijn niet van mij hoor!)

----------


## Fridge

nouja, als dat het domste is wat we momenteel kunnen vinden gaat het goed op Marktplaats! :-)

----------


## teunos

L540 in een sub, wat een goede grap😂

----------


## vasco

De Aqoustic Revive disc RD-3 demagnetizer is een apparaat wat behoort tot de basis uitrusting van iedere muziekliefhebber. 
 Als je niet af en toe je cd's demagnetiseert dan zit je naar een hoop ellende te luisteren die er niet hoeft te zijn. Scherpte in het hoog, korrelig, vlak, plat, onrustig klankbeeld. Veel van deze problemen verminderen aanzienlijk door demagnetisatie.

Door de draaibeweging tijdens het afspelen van cd's /dvd's kan een schijf magnetisch geladen worden, dit heeft effect op de geluidskwaliteit van de cd.
De RD-3 demagnetizer haalt deze magnetische lading van de schijfjes af en zorgt weer voor een 
schoon geluid!

Tweede hands prijs: € 149,-

[BRON]

----------


## Hitvision

Die is leuk. Hebben ze ook een apparaat voor sommige muzikanten / artisten?

----------


## vasco

Een stukje uit een review op een website bij Shure SE215-BK gesloten in-ear van een gebruiker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

_Zoals al in meer reviews staat moet  je ze even in laten spelen. Ik heb ze gewoon een nachtje verschillende  genres laten spelen. Daarna Merkte ik al snel dat de bass beter naar  voren kwam en mooier klonk._

----------


## frederic

Gaat wel niet over licht of geluid, maar is wel een goeie  :Smile: 

rat-BMW te koop-laat hiermee meisjesharten sneller slaan!

----------


## timmetje

> Gaat wel niet over licht of geluid, maar is wel een goeie 
> 
> rat-BMW te koop-laat hiermee meisjesharten sneller slaan!



Als je dat moet ontwijken slaat je hart inderdaad vast wel een paar slagen over...

----------


## teunos

> Een stukje uit een review op een website bij Shure SE215-BK gesloten in-ear van een gebruiker 
> 
> _Zoals al in meer reviews staat moet  je ze even in laten spelen. Ik heb ze gewoon een nachtje verschillende  genres laten spelen. Daarna Merkte ik al snel dat de bass beter naar  voren kwam en mooier klonk._



Om er wat serieuzer over te zijn, ik heb ze en ben er erg tevreden over.
Het is even passen en meten en uitzoeken welke opzetdopjes het beste bij je passen, maar daarna zitten ze als gegoten. Ze zijn erg aanwezig rond de 100-800Hz, en klinken snel wat boem-erig. ik heb er altijd een Peq op staan van -5dB op 200Hz met een vrij smalle Q, en een Peq van -3dB op 400Hz met een wat lagere Q. Omdat ze in het hoog wat snel afvallen ook nog een Hi-shelve van 3dB boven de 10kHz. Dan heb ik voor mij ideaal klinkende In-ears.

btw, icm een iphone is de EQ stand 'Akoestisch' ongeveer hetzelfde  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NesCio01

'_Hallo is er iemand die mij kan vertellen wie n powermengtafel van yamaha  EMX5000 kan schoonmaken en n nieuwe  schuif kan vervangen._'

Waarom wil iemand n nieuwe schuif laten vervangen?

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

> '_Hallo is er iemand die mij kan vertellen wie n powermengtafel van yamaha  EMX5000 kan schoonmaken en n nieuwe  schuif kan vervangen._'
> 
> Waarom wil iemand n nieuwe schuif laten vervangen?
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Oo....heel simpel....die oude is beter en de nieuwe stinkt... 😀😂😂😜😜..

Wellicht bedoelt ie een oude schuif vervangen voor een nieuwe....

Toch vind ik m zo wel grappiger....😜😜😂😂

----------

